# Groove e from klic n kut - my experience and questions



## Leg cramps

We just purchased the *groove e* from klic n kut for $599.I also just purchased transfer tape,template rubber,15x15 heat press,teflon sheets.still waiting on a few questions about the automotive protective film used for decals.anyone heard of a price on the 3m ppf yet?also have a few inquiries about rhinestones.I am looking at a rhinestone manufacturer from china,MC polished hotfix @$19.50 per 500 gross.question to all of you...do your rhinestones have lead?I heard it akes them more shiny?Im not gonna run into any problems by using them am I ?Already got our DBA.....like to hear from you if you like the name...*Ba Da Bling Me!*
we plan on selling rhinestone car decals and aparell.I might also be selling supplies and templates later on down the road.Thanks to Sandy M for all the help so far!Anyone who researches rhinestones here can attest to her a+ customer service!Does anyone have a wholesale price list for the shineart rhinestones grade a that they can pm or email me?I will be posting my startup experiences so stay tuned!


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*

I look forward to helping you with everything you need to learn, Eric!  LOVE that name: Ba Da Bling Me!


----------



## CyberSultan

*Re: Here we go!*

I agree with Sandy...love the business name!


----------



## Serenity10

*Re: Here we go!*

Love the name and excited to hear how thing are progressing.


----------



## lizziemaxine

*Re: Here we go!*

Great business name. Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

Just a update on my research on the decal film.If you sign up under dealer request information you qualify for bulk wholesale pricing on the xpel you can get the 12" value for $346.80 per 120 ft roll.that is $2.89 per ft.
I am also going to get a sample for a comprable product 8mil for $195.00 per 100ft.that is $1.95 per foot.I think im going to test that before I buy any.Ill let you know how it goes.P.s. im glad everyone likes the name!thats so awesome!


----------



## ashamutt

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> Just a update on my research on the decal film.If you sign up under dealer request information you qualify for bulk wholesale pricing on the xpel you can get the 12" value for $346.80 per 120 ft roll.that is $2.89 per ft.
> I am also going to get a sample for a comprable product 8mil for $195.00 per 100ft.that is $1.95 per foot.I think im going to test that before I buy any.Ill let you know how it goes.P.s. im glad everyone likes the name!thats so awesome!


 
Just make sure that you do not need a resale certificate to buy at dealer/wholesale pricing.

Matt had to use his.
(Correct me Matt if I am mistaken....if you see this)

Also, when buying at that special dealer price one will need to buy the whole roll. (not by the foot)

Is this what you were told? or am I mistaken again?


What is your comparable 8mil product?
Clearshield?


oh yeah...I like the name a lot!


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

Yes I believe you would need a resale cert.Yes that is for the whole roll.Im going to hold off on giving the name of the decal material .... I also want to add that it will not require the das secret activator or rapid tac,it is real sticky.


----------



## ashamutt

*Re: Here we go!*

Well, the 8mil test rhinestone decal material that I received today is a product called Clearshield PPF.
Automotive | Paint Protection | ClearshieldYou will need a resale cert for them as well when wanting to buy at the best possible price, or one can click on their "dealer locater" link to buy at retail pricing.
http://solargard.com/Dealer_Locator/Home

I have heard that 8mil does not work too well, but I will test it anyway. 
(maybe it was application error)


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

It also comes in 12 mil.Ill test both!


----------



## ashamutt

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> It also comes in 12 mil.Ill test both!


The Clearshield comes in 12mil also?
I did not know this.
I will ask my rep about it.
Thanks.


I do have some 12mil of this stuff but I have not tested it yet.
(totally different material so I do not think it will work)
Buy Convex Pro Shield Laminate


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

ashamutt.....sorry,I meant the product I was testing comes in both 8 and 12mil.Please let me know if the convex works for you.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

update:
Ok so yesterday I ordered the xpel decal film...120ft.today I picked up a gallon of rapid tac.I also got my knk groove e.It was packaged very nice and had no damage.Thank you Sandy M for adding the user manual to my order!It took probally 45 minutes to add the attachment tables and software.Then I went to sandys videos and within 30 minutes I produced a rhinestone font.Tomorrow im ordering my rhinestones and 2ml squirt bottles.the heat press is scheduled to be delivered on the 26th.I still need to find a web developer and order our business cards.Im still looking for tye die shirt wholesalers so if anyone knows of any let me know.I like the look dont you?Ill keep you posted.


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*

I love it when new owners just jump in there and start learning! Good for you, Eric! Looking forward to your success.


----------



## lizziemaxine

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> Im still looking for tye die shirt wholesalers so if anyone knows of any let me know.I like the look dont you?Ill keep you posted.


SanMar, Broder Bros., Alpha, S&S, - most of the big warehouses have a line of tye dye tee shirts.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

I have looked at those sites.im looking for a shirt like the one pictured above(from gorilla graphics...9.50 each or 8.50 if you buy 1000!)


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

ok just ordered my spray bottles 100 for 30.90 total was 42.95 with the shipping.here is a link
100- 2ml Mini Fine Mist Sprayers - 2ml Mini Fine Mist Spray by The Chemistry Store.com Inc
I also found a place that had them for 43.50 for 240 but they had a 50 dollar minimum and I didnt feel like sitting on 480 of them at this time.mabey my next order!Eric


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

another design...and got my 15x15 heat press from sunie with 2 teflon mats.packaged nicely with no damage.decal film should be here monday and ordering rhinestones today..we are almost in business!Its like xmas round here!


----------



## miamirhinestone

*Re: Here we go!*

Congrats on the new venture been at this for 3 years and I am still learning new things everyday

Let me know how that sticker stuff works


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

I will definately keep updating...but if you are looking to see if this is profitable all you need to do is look at matt,he has sold more than 500 decals in one month at 20 bucks a pop!
cha ching!


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

here is another.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

decal film has just arrived.rhinestones ordered and in route.gotta work on my business cars and web site.


----------



## BML Builder

*Re: Here we go!*

Congrats Eric!! Keep up the good work. Soon you will have everything in and you will be so busy we won't hear from you for another month or so!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

another design.


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*

Very cool, Eric!!! my son's girlfriend is a HUGE Yankees fan! I'll have to keep that one in mind! On the other hand, they are moving to Boston in a few weeks, so it might not be safe for her to wear it there! lol


----------



## apparelprincess

*Re: Here we go!*

Eric,
What rhinestone software are you running?


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

*princess*,I just got a knk groove e cutter $599 and it comes with studio software.Sandy M has videos posted to guide you through everything you need to know for creating rhinestone designs with this software.I just got it yesterday and im already pumpin them out!


----------



## apparelprincess

*Re: Here we go!*

Thanks Eric! Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

another...


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

ok been playing around with it.I have figured out how to make my font out of vinyl and then add rhinestones around font.I also learned how to place design on mockup tee.Im using phone for pics thats why its cloudy.Im going to use my photoshop to add some shine to stones for effect.Ill post pict when I do.


----------



## dan-ann

*Re: Here we go!*

Look great - where did you get the mock up t's

tia


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

this download is for knk software.download zip file here.Thanks to sandy from iloveknk.com.
http://www.iloveknk.com/Support/Rhinestone/Files/


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

ok one more!Im really pumping these out now.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

another,one for the guys


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*

Wow, Eric!!! These are great!!!! Congrats on how much you've accomplished so quickly!!! BTW, I'll send you the link to the vectorization video you get with your Groove-E. It will teach you how I vectorized that buck you used in that hunting design.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

Ok got my lil spray bottles today and they work great.very nice fine mist.also heres something i whipped up.


----------



## CocoVee

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> Ok got my lil spray bottles today and they work great.very nice fine mist.also heres something i whipped up.


Very niiice!!


----------



## vgary

*Re: Here we go!*

Eric, love your name choice! 

And the "Princess" shirt, it's cool! Did you set this up and press this one already?


----------



## lizziemaxine

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> Ok got my lil spray bottles today and they work great.very nice fine mist.also heres something i whipped up.


Very good. I really like this design.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

vgary,
no I have not pressed any shirts yet. I just took the design photo (from pro world)and put it on the t-shirt(gorilla graphics as a photo mock up.Those are shirts im going to get though...9.50 each. 8.50 if you buy bulk(1000pcs).I havent even used my cutter yet.my rhinestones should be here tomorrow and then Ill have everything I need to start.Ill post as I go.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

*Re: Here we go!*

congrats! and I like the name also.


----------



## vgary

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> Ok got my lil spray bottles today and they work great.very nice fine mist.also heres something i whipped up.


Did you get those little spray bottles from the site I posted...can't remember where, us "stoners" have so many threads going, LOL!


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

vgary,no i didnt.I had seen that site before that you suggested and was going to order from them...240 for 43 bucks....good price but they have a 50 dollar minimum.I didnt want to have to order two sets and then be sittin on 480 bottles.got mine here....
100- 2ml Mini Fine Mist Sprayers - 2ml Mini Fine Mist Spray by The Chemistry Store.com Inc


----------



## nwnative

*Re: Here we go!*

Check your local street fairs this summer. We found a guy in Seattle who will wholesale tye dye cheeper than Sanmar or Alpha and in any color combinations you want. Perfect for school colors. His minimum is 12 shirts. I imagine he will do whatever size and brand you want.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

another design.ups should be here soon with my rhinestones!


----------



## lizziemaxine

*Re: Here we go!*

You are just cranking 'em out. Great job.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

couple more ....


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*

Wow, Eric! Having just a little bit of fun with the software or what?


----------



## miamirhinestone

*Re: Here we go!*

I might have to send him my artwork so he can make my life a little easier


----------



## vgary

*Re: Here we go!*

Eric, you are going to town with your designs! Have you made them up on shirts, cut the templates and laid the stones? If so, you are really burning the midnight oil!


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

No I havent turned my cutter on yet,Im about to though.My rhinestones just got here.ill post on my progress.heres another...


----------



## vgary

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> No I havent turned my cutter on yet,Im about to though.My rhinestones just got here.ill post on my progress.heres another...


 
Good job, now that your stones are here you are ahead of the game! Can't wait to hear how they look all "stoned" out!!


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

ok here is my stone update.I just got back from the dollar store with containers and put them in it.I got my stones from shine art ,packed real nice .I got the economy and the pellosa.You can tell that the pellosa are *way* shinier.I will update when i work with them a lil more.I also went to home depot and got my sureline brush.well thats it,I have everything.Tomorrow I will try to set up my groove e and cut a template.update to come.


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*

I'll be home all day so email me if you have questions about your Groove-E. And we can also talk by phone, if necessary.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

update,just put the pen in and drew a template,looks good,just about to try my first template now,update to follow.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

ok folks,heres my update.I put my template on the cutter and cut my first one!I did two passes and it weeded easily.stones fell right into place and i put the transfer tape on.then I adjusted my blade and setting and cut my decal material then weeded that easily.put the stones on the decal and heat pressed.then I put on my car.hope you like,not bad for my first one!so exciting!


----------



## CocoVee

*Re: Here we go!*

Looks great Eric. You have been cranking them out without any problems. Good for you.


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*

You are AMAZING, Eric!!!! That is SOOOO beautiful!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

*Re: Here we go!*

Congrats Eric, and where did you find rhinestones at that price?


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

I got my rhinestones from shine art.I bought both the economy and pellosa.the pellosa shine like diamonds you really can tell a difference.


----------



## MDsUnique

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> ok folks,heres my update.I put my template on the cutter and cut my first one!I did two passes and it weeded easily.stones fell right into place and i put the transfer tape on.then I adjusted my blade and setting and cut my decal material then weeded that easily.put the stones on the decal and heat pressed.then I put on my car.hope you like,not bad for my first one!so exciting!


Thanks for sharing your journey - exciting stuff!


----------



## ccourtenay

*Re: Here we go!*

your decal looks great 2 questions.

1. What font did you use?
2. Did you put the decal material all around your word..or each individual letter?

Thanks, Cindy


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

I used klik n kut studio software,its a font called 3ariston.i went all around with the decal.see pict,its colored green.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

another one im working on.


----------



## momcavallo

*Re: Here we go!*

love that name


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

just made this decal for my car,you might notice two stones popped off,I also notice I didnt have the cirles around my stones after pressing into decal.tomorrow im going to set the 2 missing stones and repress,ill let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ccourtenay

*Re: Here we go!*

just a little fyi for you..if a few stones don't adhere..then you can just put some super glue on them..it works great!!


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

ok BIG thanks to sandy M for all the help with this design!!my first baseball mom decal.


----------



## vgary

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> ok BIG thanks to sandy M for all the help with this design!!my first baseball mom decal.


The MOM looks great!


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> ok BIG thanks to sandy M for all the help with this design!!my first baseball mom decal.


You're welcome! I had fun designing the baseball!


----------



## vgary

*Re: Here we go!*



SandyMcC said:


> You're welcome! I had fun designing the baseball!


 
Those curves are, shall we say...challenging?!


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*

lol Yes, they are! I was using some really handy shortcut keys to get equal spacing as I was tweaking those curves. I've been meaning to make a video on this topic and this will be a great sample file to use.


----------



## vgary

*Re: Here we go!*



SandyMcC said:


> lol Yes, they are! I was using some really handy shortcut keys to get equal spacing as I was tweaking those curves. I've been meaning to make a video on this topic and this will be a great sample file to use.


 
Alignment tools are my friends!


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

I have sat down today with my baseball mom template and made 6 -2 color decals,cutting transfer tape,cutting decal,setting the two colors,picking off stones that dont come off the template and replacing stones that didnt set,then sometime when you use the transfer tape all the stones dont transfer so you have to go back and place them,then press each one,honestly I worked for a couple hours on them.im sure it will get faster,oh well chug a lug!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

*Re: Here we go!*

Looks good Eric keep it up! You have a great helper.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

*Re: Here we go!*

I like that Eric, it looks good.


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> I have sat down today with my baseball mom template and made 6 -2 color decals,cutting transfer tape,cutting decal,setting the two colors,picking off stones that dont come off the template and replacing stones that didnt set,then sometime when you use the transfer tape all the stones dont transfer so you have to go back and place them,then press each one,honestly I worked for a couple hours on them.im sure it will get faster,oh well chug a lug!


Eric, be sure to dust your templates with a powder, if you aren't already. The powder will stick to any seeping adhesive inside the holes and you'll be less likely to have stones getting stuck.


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Here we go!*

yes I have done that about three times already...lol.I can see it works.but there are always some stragglers.I also think i was pressing the transfer tape to hard and it might have been knocking them down,so I lightened up.still not perfect.now i will tell you that I cut my holes at 3.5 mm.my pellosa ss10 crystals fit snug,my lt.siam pellosa are smaller and you can see more of my foam board backer.youd think that they would come off the template easier right?nope same problem.the ones left on the template material are so stuck i really have to dig them out with my fingernails.Im new at this so im sure after a bunch Ill figure it out.I have 7 complete baseball moms and Im trying to build up a stock of 20.then Im going to start on another design to stock up on.Sandy you are the best,thanks again for answering all my questions so quickly !


----------



## SandyMcC

*Re: Here we go!*

If it seems to be the same holes with each pressing, then perhaps take a craft knife and scrape those holes out with the tip and re-dust with powder... just to make sure it's not any adhesive holding onto the stones. But yes... when I did my first test templates, I was pressing too hard and pushing the stones down into the template too far. On the other hand, if you press too lightly, the stones aren't properly secured to the transfer sheet and can either fall off or shift out of place. 

There's probably a better technique for getting just the right amount of even pressure. I'm not tried using a rolling pin or a brayer, but it might work better than using hands. I know that using a brayer when pressing cardstock or rhinestone material to the mat, works MUCH better because you get the entire surface pressed more evenly. Worth considering...

And you're very welcome for the help. Don't hesitate to keep asking your questions because I want ALL of my KNK and ACS customers to be successful!


----------



## Leg cramps

heres my update for today,I got 6 more baseball mom designs done.I hired my first employee,my 16 yr old son AJ!I showed him how to send the file to the cutter.hes loading the decal material in the cutter,weeding it,setting the stones in the template and transfering them to the transfer tape.He is going back and replacing missed stones and doing a great job!Im so proud of him.I told him id give him 5 bucks a decal.I told him hey if you can do 3 an hour thats 15 bucks,how many 16 yr olds do you know making that wage?heck I know alot of adults not making that!I always wanted to start my own business and teach my kids about it and its come true its a real dream come true ill tell ya!I told him once he gets going ill set him up with his own business if thats something hed like to do.so my banker asked how much sales Im estimating,I told him 100k this yr!we just got our business checks and business credit card,we have an appointment with an accountant this thursday.ordered our clear hanging bags with adhesive closure.about to order our business cards and hire the web developer.going to be getting our tent table and display for traveling to shows and sporting events.Ill update as we move along.


----------



## miamirhinestone

Sounds like a great idea good luck on this crazy stoner venture


----------



## SandyMcC

That's great, Eric! Both of my sons have also helped me with my business in the past. I think it's a great learning opportunity for teenagers to get involved in a home-based business.


----------



## SandyMcC

Oh... and I want to add that teenagers are GREAT for helping with web site design and setting up stores! It only took like 2 - 5 minutes to show them what I needed and off they'd go adding products, uploading files and images, copy/pasting product descriptions and even trouble-shooting and fixing problems! They figure out this stuff SO fast!


----------



## BlingItOn

My two daughters help me all of the time. Now that I have the cut templates they love making the designs. When I use the handset the stones I was lucky to get them to finish one design for me. Now they make most of my stock designs and this frees me up to work on custom designs. I'm still working on getting my hubby to help out. That may take some heavy persuading.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Eric, that is so good I am glad for you, keep doing what you are doing, and you will do fine.


----------



## SandyMcC

BlingItOn said:


> My two daughters help me all of the time. Now that I have the cut templates they love making the designs. When I use the handset the stones I was lucky to get them to finish one design for me. Now they make most of my stock designs and this frees me up to work on custom designs. I'm still working on getting my hubby to help out. That may take some heavy persuading.


I think my husband is allergic to anything related to a craft! lol And if I ever DID get him to help me with anything, he would say, "Why don't you just pay someone to do this?" lol


----------



## lizziemaxine

SandyMcC said:


> I think my husband is allergic to anything related to a craft! lol And if I ever DID get him to help me with anything, he would say, "Why don't you just pay someone to do this?" lol


Amen to that.


----------



## miamirhinestone

SandyMcC said:


> I think my husband is allergic to anything related to a craft! lol And if I ever DID get him to help me with anything, he would say, "Why don't you just pay someone to do this?" lol


It's not a craft it's called work


----------



## SandyMcC

miamirhinestone said:


> It's not a craft it's called work


Yet another thing to try to convince him about!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

My husband says I like to pass the buck LOL he just don't understand what good help is.


----------



## Leg cramps

today I made 6 more baseball mom designs,thats 20 total for stock.time to make a new template tomorrow.I had just finished a cheer mom one when my system crashed.lolI figured it out though for some reason the software is setting off my kaspersky anti virus and when it does it shuts it down.I also ordered our business cards.got a email from vista print buy 250 cards for 1.99 and get 250 free,plus a bonus metal card holder.i wound up with 1000 cards and got my partner 250 and it wound up being 50 bucks.lol(18 bucks for shipping!)what a rip off!oh well they will be here in 7 days.wish I could show my design for them.ill keep you posted.E


----------



## discoqueen

Eric, 

You are really rockin' the house and getting a LOT accomplished! 
Wish I had your go-getter-ness.  I can't seem to get much accomplished in the free time I do have outside of my part time job. I'm so tempted to quit so I can focus on this stuff full time. *sigh* I'll get there, I'm sure. 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Leg cramps

well thanks,I have not worked in 2 yrs,just had my 3rd back surgery(2 disc spinal fusion).I need something I can work from home at.I have made alot of people alot of money in my life,I figured If im gonna bust my *** Im gonna put the money in my pocket this time.I love being my own boss.I love being creative,I love seeing my product out there,I love talking to people and selling product.It really makes a difference when you like what you do.I have always told my kids It doenst matter what you do ,just do something you like and trust me you can find a way to make money and be successfull at it.when i was a kid my I told my dad i wanted to be an artist,he told me artist never make any money and that i needed to learn a trade,so I went into heating ventilation and airconditioning.served 1 yr as a pre apprentice and 5 yrs apprentice and became a journeyman.good money but there were alot of days when i didnt want to go to work.on my dads 50th i drew him a characture with a poem and framed it,he was amazed,he asked me if I drew it,I said yes....he said boy you really missed your calling!hurt my back so I had to leave my career,now im going for what i want to do.


----------



## discoqueen

You sir, are one of the lucky ones! Keep on keeping on!
My part time job is something I do from home, but I'm tied up on the phone and at a computer, smack in the middle of the day (a few free hours in the morning, and again after 5pm). I just need to buckle down, make some to-do lists and get 'er done so I can quit that job. I'm like you in that I need to feed the creative side, but I also love talking to people and seeing my stuff out there. So I know I can make it work - it's just frustrating knowing I could be so much farther if it weren't for the part time job. LOL

Keep up the good work sir! You are an inspiration!


----------



## vgary

Leg cramps said:


> when i was a kid my I told my dad i wanted to be an artist,he told me artist never make any money and that i needed to learn...


 
My dad said the exact same thing! I wish I had not listened, but we always value what the parents say. If only they were paying attention to who we really were when we were little and the little talents we had that were going to become better and better. Lesson for parents.


----------



## Leg cramps

update here is a cheer mom decal.cutting template for football mom now.accountant was good,this guys a pro and we are feeeling safe to go with him.told me to get me state tax sale certificate ,didnt know that.I got fed ein number.we are also going to incorporate.


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> update here is a cheer mom decal.cutting template for football mom now.accountant was good,this guys a pro and we are feeeling safe to go with him.told me to get me state tax sale certificate ,didnt know that.I got fed ein number.we are also going to incorporate.


Beautiful design!!!


----------



## vgary

Leg cramps said:


> update here is a cheer mom decal.cutting template for football mom now.accountant was good,this guys a pro and we are feeeling safe to go with him.told me to get me state tax sale certificate ,didnt know that.I got fed ein number.we are also going to incorporate.


 
Sounds like the Accountant is steering you right.

Love the Cheer design!


----------



## Leg cramps

update,went out last night to a bar.met a guy who owns a sports store.gonna meet with him soon to talk business,ill keep you updated.also met a school administrator.she was telling me that in alot of the schools around here you need to be approved to the admistrative vendor list or you wont be even looked at.she told me to bring her samples and she would approve me,(she loves the bling).ill update that too.still looking for a web developer,still need to incorporate.still need a pop up tent,table and chairs.tablecloth and pegboard,will update as I go.about to order more stones.going strictly with the pellosa.


----------



## Leg cramps

Talked to a girl I know who bartends at a country club,she wants to sell them at the bar tuesday for the womens leagues.so today im cranking these out.


----------



## ashamutt

Thanks so much for all of your GREAT posts. 

I own a groove-e as well and was wondering if I may ask you a few questions?

Concerning the "decal" material, what blade are you using? what are your groove-e settings? (force, speed)

Also, what are your heat press settings? (time and temp)

I re-read this whole thread trying to find the answers first, but I couldn't. Please forgive if I missed them.


----------



## Leg cramps

ASHAMUTT,
I am using the black template material from klik n kut,Im using the blue capped blade.my velocity is 150,my force is 100.my overcut is set to 50.I have it set to cut three times.I found with two cuts only 50% of my holes are weeding on the matt.but with three cuts they all come out!I use the same blade and setup for the decal material I just shorten the blade a bit becuase it is thinner material and I set it to cut only once.I have a sunie 15x15 heat press.I have been setting mine at 330 degrees for 15 seconds.every press is different,the key is to get the lil circles of decal material around the stones.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Looks great Eric!


----------



## Leg cramps

well today I sent my files and instructions to a web developer.taking the first step.got a professional photographer thats going to take picts for me.time to call my models I lined up.Ill keep you posted.I wish I could reveal my website idea now but you are all going to have to wait.its gonna be kick ***!


----------



## SandyMcC

I am SO excited to see it! And, as I've posted before, SO impressed with how you've taken your new system to the outer limits in such a short time!


----------



## Leg cramps

well I just got an email from the web developer.$3000 bucks.I told him from the get go that the header on top matched my business cards and not to touch it but anything else he could change at his own discretion.well he wrote me back that he didnt care for my branding and wanted to redesign logo and business cards! well KISS MY ***!Thats way over my budget,I was thinking a grand...lol.so anyhow,was talking to my neighbors last night and hes an IT guy.was talking about his 2 web sites he just built!to make a long story short,we are going to set up a site quick n easy for now and he is going to build me the custom site later.this way Im up and running.


----------



## SandyMcC

Good for you!!! Glad you found someone to do it for you at a more reasonable price AND not try to tell you what you want!


----------



## irish

Eric, As a former computer consultant, you would not believe how many times I was called in to "fix" software that some programmer(s) had developed for the client - giving them what the programmers thought the client needed - not what they really needed or asked for ! ! I was good at listening to the client and getting things back on track. Now I am retired and doing rhinestones (or trying to  )


----------



## Serenity10

Eric,

I am so impressed. You are doing such a great job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Leg cramps

serenity,
I was looking at your site.mabey Ill use shoppe pro too for now.seems alot cheaper with more bang for the buck then go daddy.how do you like it?was it easy to set up? your site looks great now time to get to work and get some product on there chop chop!Eric


----------



## Leg cramps

irish,here is the email he sent me back.Both myself and my partner were offended.especiall when I asked him to leave the logo alone.which by the way is on my tiny little avatar on my t-shirt.

*To give you my professional opinion, I don't think what you guys "started" would do your brand well.

I think you have a good product and I think you have the ideas behind it.

That leads me to two points.

1) We generally don't work with "half-completed work" like this. We DO love when someone gives us a bunch of stuff just to show us where your head's at. I think it's great to help understand.

2) What we would do with this is recreate your logo (and business cards) and design a professional site. (See a few examples below) Once we design it, we could integrate a shopping cart and set up a backend for you with an admin panel.

This would cost about $3000. If this is well over your budget, I apologize. If it is in your budget, I'd be glad to work with you and continue this.
*

not for nothing,I sent him a web site that I found that I liked.I sent him my photoshopped idea for a start page.I sent him a link of another web site I like for the catogories and cart.I sent him 20 pictures of my products.I seriously spent 4 hour getting all this together in an email for him.
thats what these "marketing" asses do.they want to change it all up and take away your control.like I said earlier.im gonna go the easy way now and build my dream site with my neighbor.


----------



## Leg cramps

well just got my golf design in another country club pro shop.they want to start with 20 decals,they have a cancer golf tourney next weekend.
*Four!*


----------



## SandyMcC

CONGRATS!!!! That's FANTASTIC!


----------



## sjidohair

Leg cramps said:


> well just got my golf design in another country club pro shop.they want to start with 20 decals,they have a cancer golf tourney next weekend.
> *Four!*


 
Dont stop now,, keep going,,, !!!!!
congrats


----------



## Leg cramps

lol yeah ! have to get going!I figure I have 1700 invested already and just ordered more stones so now im in for 2400.just ordered 5 different size bags.plus im almost out of transfer tape and prolly need to order more template material.was looking to try the harto425 but it only comes 15?my cutters is 13!lol...ugh.also want to shop for the tape.any ideas im open!


----------



## sjidohair

dont be afraid of the hartco in 15,, cut it to size,, as you need it,, it also comes in larger rolls,, 

It is nice to work with,,,


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> dont be afraid of the hartco in 15,, cut it to size,, as you need it,, it also comes in larger rolls,,
> 
> It is nice to work with,,,


I totally agree! I always precut my rubber to the size of the project, rather than using a full width. For example, if my rhinestone design will be, say 8 x 5, then I would cut my rubber at 10 x 7... I always allow for about an inch around the sides. I use Page made under Cut>Plotting Defaults so that my pattern is moved to the Origin for cutting and I set my origin ~ 1" from the bottom and 1" from the right.


----------



## SandyMcC

Also, your opening in the Groove-E is 17", so if you were to ever want to cut a material that's 15" wide, you do not have to trim it first... only if you want or need to put it onto the mat. But otherwise you can insert it into the cutter and cut up to 13" to the left.


----------



## SandyMcC

Oh... and if you ever want a wider mat, you can have Accugraphic custom cut the size you want. I think they charge $30... you'll have to call them to find out for sure.


----------



## Eview1

Eric

Any designer that does not listen to the client will not work long. I was taught in design school this is the most important thing that the designer does, listen, take all the ideas given to them..then to bring the customers ideas to life. This person seemed to want to rebrand you to suit their own ideal not yours, and good for you to find someone who would do what you need. 
You go Man!





Leg cramps said:


> irish,here is the email he sent me back.Both myself and my partner were offended.especiall when I asked him to leave the logo alone.which by the way is on my tiny little avatar on my t-shirt.
> 
> *To give you my professional opinion, I don't think what you guys "started" would do your brand well.
> 
> I think you have a good product and I think you have the ideas behind it.
> 
> That leads me to two points.
> 
> 1) We generally don't work with "half-completed work" like this. We DO love when someone gives us a bunch of stuff just to show us where your head's at. I think it's great to help understand.
> 
> 2) What we would do with this is recreate your logo (and business cards) and design a professional site. (See a few examples below) Once we design it, we could integrate a shopping cart and set up a backend for you with an admin panel.
> 
> This would cost about $3000. If this is well over your budget, I apologize. If it is in your budget, I'd be glad to work with you and continue this.
> *
> 
> not for nothing,I sent him a web site that I found that I liked.I sent him my photoshopped idea for a start page.I sent him a link of another web site I like for the catogories and cart.I sent him 20 pictures of my products.I seriously spent 4 hour getting all this together in an email for him.
> thats what these "marketing" asses do.they want to change it all up and take away your control.like I said earlier.im gonna go the easy way now and build my dream site with my neighbor.


----------



## irish

Eric, Good for you ! Dealing with arrogant computer programmers isn't fun (as I should know  ) Good luck with making your own website. There are plenty of free programs out there to help and free shopping carts as well. I happen to use Cubecart, but not the free version. Zen cart has a free one that looks pretty good too.


----------



## Leg cramps

update,Today I got our sales tax authority certification and purchased web site.going to start working on it soon.also put another order in for stones,got the pellosa.now I have spent 1300 on rhinestones.ouch.i have done a couple more designs and will post them shortly for you.


----------



## irish

Ouch is right  I wish I could afford to start that way. I am trying to figure out my beginning order right now and it is hard to keep it down :LOL I want it all ! !


----------



## sjidohair

Irish start with the basics,, and then every order throw a treat color in,,, that is what I did in the begginning , then soon you will have a great amount of stones and sizes to choose from

Sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## miamirhinestone

Still to this day 4th year in rhinestone buisness and I don't have every color and size but I order a bag when ever I can it's costly$$$$$$$


----------



## Leg cramps

update: Went to local apparel distributer today and picked up shirts for my golf tourney coming up.got my golf design for the front and my cancer pink ribbon for the sleeve.I also have decals also.wish me luck Ill update after.I also ordered some bella 8102 2 in 1 ladies tee 3 color combos.should be here next week.web site is coming along nicely will be up and running soon.


----------



## irish

I don't know how much you have checked out ladies clothing sizes, but Bella does run very small. Just a heads up. If you already knew that - just ignore me


----------



## sjidohair

I agree, I see them as femcut juniors,, tees


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

That sounds like good and sensible advice Sandy, that is what I am trying to do start with the basic colors that I will be using lots of andthen add something new when I can.


----------



## sjidohair

I also tell them to size up one or 2 sizes,, ruby,, and then i keep samples in the T-shirt shop for them to try on, just in case,,,,,, 

also some sizes have a xxl and a 2x,, these are not the same,,, 
a xxl is smaller,,


----------



## Leg cramps

yes I know bella is small,I had samples at the distributers.Also there is not much a difference in sizes from small to med to large to xl.I was comparing them all.Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I am glad you told me that, I thought they were the same. Thanks


----------



## miamirhinestone

They are very form fitting shirts I love watching a bigger chested woman trying to put one on it's pretty funny when they say I always wear a med


----------



## irish

This is the reason I never carry Bella. Too many big busted women in the horse world 

Also I would love to be able to wear what I carry in my own booth and I wear a larger size (weight not bust  ). I also prefer that sizes run fairly true and those are not hard to find.

Ruby - sizing is all over the place these days in ladies wear. If the description says "ladies cut" or something similar, it will be more fitted and most likely run a size small for many women. Bella is very small - their market is more the kids/young adults. American Apparel has some styles like that as well.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks the people that I sell to some are small women and then you have the full figure girl I put myself in that line.LOL large bust and arms


----------



## lizziemaxine

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Thanks the people that I sell to some are small women and then you have the full figure girl I put myself in that line.LOL large bust and arms


Gildan and LAT have some nice shirts that are cut larger than Bella but are still a feminine fit.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks Jane, some of the ladies like their shirts fitted, personally I don't like mine to fitted.
By the way did you make it to the NNEP I thought about call you after we left I told my husband I was to call you. We left there and went to visit my sister that lives there.
Did you get any new ideas?


----------



## Leg cramps

Update:
sorry havent posted in a few days,been pretty busy.Ok so far I have decals at 2 golf clubs.I also got my shirts and pressed the stones on them,they are also at the golf club.geesh alot of my friends are asking for samples they want to sell them for me.thats great free advertising.hopefully will land some orders.been working on the web site,quite alot to do still with that but so far so good.just finished an basket ball mom,hockey mom and soccer mom design.I have ordered and recieved 6 more different size clearself adhesive hanging bags .I put application instructions business card and spray bottle in them.looks really nice.I want to give a shout out to sandy mc from iloveknk.com she has been a great help!If anyone is questioning what system to buy you really should talk to her.she goes above and beyond regular customer service,I had questions and she made videos for me.she has also helped design some things for me!Thanks again sandy you really are great!I guess the only thing i can comment on now is pressing the stones to the shirt.I set my temp at 310 med pressure.hit the front,then peeled the tape,flipped it over and hit again.I noticed that the design could be seen from the back of the shirt.I set the pressure down a bit then I started only hitting the front at 310 for 15 seconds,no second press,problem solved.I see alot of instructions say to hit the back for an additional 3 seconds so i hope by skipping this i dont run into problems.I know the stone glue is working becuase after i take off press the inside of shirt is slightly sticking to itself meaning the glue is transfering through fabric and catching.I just took my hand and seperate no problem.Next update coming soon.PS everyone who see the shirts and decals has loved them.LOVED!


----------



## CyberSultan

Leg cramps said:


> I guess the only thing i can comment on now is pressing the stones to the shirt.I set my temp at 310 med pressure.hit the front,then peeled the tape,flipped it over and hit again.I noticed that the design could be seen from the back of the shirt.I set the pressure down a bit then I started only hitting the front at 310 for 15 seconds,no second press,problem solved.I see alot of instructions say to hit the back for an additional 3 seconds so i hope by skipping this i dont run into problems.I know the stone glue is working becuase after i take off press the inside of shirt is slightly sticking to itself meaning the glue is transfering through fabric and catching.I just took my hand and seperate no problem.


What I do is place a teflon sheet or parchment paper inside the shirt. That will keep the glue from transferring to the backside of the shirt and potentially causing a little bit of a scratch for the wearer. Then if I want to ensure that the glue is drawing into the shirt better, I might turn the shirt inside-out, place a teflon sheet or parchment paper over the rhinestone area (which is now the glue side) and press for a few seconds.


----------



## sjidohair

Eric,, make sure and put a piece of teflon inside the shirt, so the glue does not transfer to the inside,,,, 

You are doing great,
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> Update:
> sorry havent posted in a few days,been pretty busy.Ok so far I have decals at 2 golf clubs.I also got my shirts and pressed the stones on them,they are also at the golf club.geesh alot of my friends are asking for samples they want to sell them for me.thats great free advertising.hopefully will land some orders.been working on the web site,quite alot to do still with that but so far so good.just finished an basket ball mom,hockey mom and soccer mom design.I have ordered and recieved 6 more different size clearself adhesive hanging bags .I put application instructions business card and spray bottle in them.looks really nice.


Thanks for the update! Glad to hear you're still in charge-ahead mode! 




Leg cramps said:


> I want to give a shout out to sandy mc from iloveknk.com she has been a great help!If anyone is questioning what system to buy you really should talk to her.she goes above and beyond regular customer service,I had questions and she made videos for me.she has also helped design some things for me!Thanks again sandy you really are great!


You are VERY welcome, Eric! I always learn so much by helping and that's been VERY true in your case! Thanks for the design challenges.  



Leg cramps said:


> I guess the only thing i can comment on now is pressing the stones to the shirt.I set my temp at 310 med pressure.hit the front,then peeled the tape,flipped it over and hit again.I noticed that the design could be seen from the back of the shirt.I set the pressure down a bit then I started only hitting the front at 310 for 15 seconds,no second press,problem solved.I see alot of instructions say to hit the back for an additional 3 seconds so i hope by skipping this i dont run into problems.I know the stone glue is working becuase after i take off press the inside of shirt is slightly sticking to itself meaning the glue is transfering through fabric and catching.I just took my hand and seperate no problem.


Others here have responded about adding a teflon sheet to the inside.




Leg cramps said:


> Next update coming soon.PS everyone who see the shirts and decals has loved them.LOVED!


That's great news! I thought the designs turned out well. I look forward to the next update!


----------



## miamirhinestone

Eric Great job what I do is go to the post office and grab some of the priority envelopes and put them inside the shirts to press that way the glue nor the stone marks go thru to the back of the shirt. I also never flip the shirt and press the back but I do always give a second press for 5 - 10 seconds makes the shirt look better when you remove the transfer paper. Hope this helps you


----------



## Eview1

Sandy, 
you are the bestest! I have to try out my press today (just arrived) and was wondering what I could use.

Eric I am running behind you, hope to keep reading about your success, you have me rooting for us both!

Evie 




miamirhinestone said:


> Eric Great job what I do is go to the post office and grab some of the priority envelopes and put them inside the shirts to press that way the glue nor the stone marks go thru to the back of the shirt. I also never flip the shirt and press the back but I do always give a second press for 5 - 10 seconds makes the shirt look better when you remove the transfer paper. Hope this helps you


----------



## Leg cramps

Had a 2 shirts have single stone fall off or almost fall off.I guess I better turn inside out and rehit with press.will use post office envelope in between shirt to prevent sticking and circle marks on back of shirt.also I had a couple decal where when I went to pre loosen for custome off the backing some stones popped.went back and repressed them.hope this worked.aslo it was suggested that superglue works great for missing stones on decals but I notice you cant use alot and it almost changes the color and makes it noticeable.It did stick though!we also have decided to donate 10 % of todays cancer golf tourney to the breast cancer foundation.does anyone know what the process is to do something like that?do I just contact them and ask for a donation form,I believe it will be a tax deduction.I probally should just check myself but posting here always seems to help and if I didnt we wouldnt have anything to talk about


----------



## Leg cramps

here is an update on designs,Im done with the sameo sameo designs for now.Im going to be doing some cutting edge stuff soon.I aslo was going to do two templates template.alphabet a-z then do HS .so for example you want a franklin high school decal I would just stone the F and then the HS to get me FHS.


----------



## sjidohair

Leg cramps said:


> Had a 2 shirts have single stone fall off or almost fall off.I guess I better turn inside out and rehit with press.will use post office envelope in between shirt to prevent sticking and circle marks on back of shirt.also I had a couple decal where when I went to pre loosen for custome off the backing some stones popped.went back and repressed them.hope this worked.aslo it was suggested that superglue works great for missing stones on decals but I notice you cant use alot and it almost changes the color and makes it noticeable.It did stick though!we also have decided to donate 10 % of todays cancer golf tourney to the breast cancer foundation.does anyone know what the process is to do something like that?do I just contact them and ask for a donation form,I believe it will be a tax deduction.I probally should just check myself but posting here always seems to help and if I didnt we wouldnt have anything to talk about


 
Eric, it is very important to test everything, over and over before you let it walk out your door,,,,

Wash test all your rhinestone shirts,, at least 10 times,, and dry them, so if you have any issues,, you can hit it before you let it walk out the door,,

Having returns is not good for your bottom line, but worse, for your reputation,,,,,,

If you dont take time now to test,, it will smack you later on,,,, with returns,,,

I know when we get excited,, it is hard to hold back, 
but this will help you build a great reputation,,,,,


----------



## BlingItOn

Leg cramps said:


> Had a 2 shirts have single stone fall off or almost fall off.I guess I better turn inside out and rehit with press.will use post office envelope in between shirt to prevent sticking and circle marks on back of shirt.also I had a couple decal where when I went to pre loosen for custome off the backing some stones popped.


Were they your machine cut or Chinese rhinestones that loosened up? 

I've heard that the Chinese rhinestone has a thinner layer of glue on it and isn't as good as the Korean rhinestone. If it's your machine cut stone maybe you need to adjust your pressing time or temp. I was told by Mark from Nova that if you press too long or use too hot of a temp. it burns off the glue and this will affect how the rhinestones stay on.


----------



## sjidohair

I dont mean wash each shirt,, you make,, 
i mean when you use different stones, or tees,, in the inititial order,,,,, 

in rhinestone, silk screen , foil, heat press vinyl,, Transfers,decals, whatever,, Test one out of the bunch, before doing a huge order.....


----------



## Leg cramps

Shine art....spent 400 on my first order.got stones packaged nice,everything ok.2 weeks later I email my second order.they email me order with price.wow 1200 bucks hold on thats too much.I call and say hold on change my quantites to half she said ok no problem.send me a new invoice says she screwed up first one and overcharged me.new total is 850.I said ok thats more like what I thought it was suppose to be.fine put it through.im looking at invoice and think hmmm... this still seems funny,let me pull up the email pdf price sheet they sent me and see whats going on here.ok so for the pellosa stones they sell bulk pricing for 200 gross or you can get envelope pricing if you need to break it down from there.I ordered 200 so I could get the bulk pricing.you basically save 5 cents a gross doing it this way.So im looking and i see im getting charged the envelope pricing.well thats 10 bucks per color extra.I ordered 5 colors thats extra 50 bucks!they said they dont carry the bulk bags cuase it would be too much stock.I could have them order it and Id have to wait for them to get them in,then I could get the price.now im thinking what does that have to do with me? its not my fualt they dont keep that in stock.all I know is I ordered that many to get that special price,dont switch it around and tell me I have to pay extra for their policies.heres another thing.my first order i got lt pink.lt.pink is marked as a special price at .91 cents a gross.so im looking at my sample card,i see rose.no special price on rse great it is a general color,let me order 200 gross of those.well they charge me .91 for those.they say well some people call it pink some call them rose.I said they are both on the sample card they are two different things,she said that was just the price.I told her then they needed to change the price sheet becuase there is no note that they are extra only lt pink is noted.That added up to 108.00 dollars more then I thought i was paying.also I live in ny they are in ca.it takes a long time (like 7 days) for an order to get to me and it is expensive to ship.I ordered orange and i notice on the revised bill they sent me another color,doesnt even look orange.she said thats the orange for pellosa,on the card lo on the sample card looks red to me.they asked if I wanted to return.i said mabey let me see what they look like when they get here cuase i need orange.so im still waiting for them to arrive .if I dont like it then I got to return.I hope that i dont have to pay for the return shipping or the shipping of the correct color.Im kind of doubtfull becuase the answers I got about my concerns were *very odd* and made *no sense* to me so it wouldnt surprise me if they try to bang me there too. i feel it is *bad customer service*.im like wow i spent 1200 bucks with your company in one month and you jerk me around like im stupid.<~this is my first mad face ever!


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> Had a 2 shirts have single stone fall off or almost fall off.I guess I better turn inside out and rehit with press.will use post office envelope in between shirt to prevent sticking and circle marks on back of shirt.also I had a couple decal where when I went to pre loosen for custome off the backing some stones popped.went back and repressed them.hope this worked.aslo it was suggested that superglue works great for missing stones on decals but I notice you cant use alot and it almost changes the color and makes it noticeable.It did stick though!we also have decided to donate 10 % of todays cancer golf tourney to the breast cancer foundation.does anyone know what the process is to do something like that?do I just contact them and ask for a donation form,I believe it will be a tax deduction.I probally should just check myself but posting here always seems to help and if I didnt we wouldnt have anything to talk about


I believe you can donate directly online and then be able to print out your donation for your records.


----------



## discoqueen

Leg cramps said:


> we also have decided to donate 10 % of todays cancer golf tourney to the breast cancer foundation.does anyone know what the process is to do something like that?do I just contact them and ask for a donation form,I believe it will be a tax deduction.I probally should just check myself but posting here always seems to help and if I didnt we wouldnt have anything to talk about


I believe Sandy is correct, I think you can do it online. 

I just wanted to commend you for thinking this way - about making a donation for cancer research. Being a co-survivor and caregiver myself, I can tell you that even the smallest donation helps. 
We plan to be donating percentages of sales to places like the American Brain Tumor Association or the Legacy Brain Foundation, but we haven't worked out all of the details just yet. 

Good on you, Eric.


----------



## sjidohair

If you get ahold of them, they will give you all info you need, and lots of paper flyers and othere goodies as well.
woohooooo
MMM


----------



## shineartusa

Leg cramps said:


> Shine art....spent 400 on my first order.got stones packaged nice,everything ok.2 weeks later I email my second order.they email me order with price.wow 1200 bucks hold on thats too much.I call and say hold on change my quantites to half she said ok no problem.send me a new invoice says she screwed up first one and overcharged me.


 
Yes I did mess up on the pricing, I had forgot to change some of the prices on the invoice, but I have voided the charge right away. I am sorry about that.





Leg cramps said:


> new total is 850.I said ok thats more like what I thought it was suppose to be.fine put it through.im looking at invoice and think hmmm... this still seems funny,let me pull up the email pdf price sheet they sent me and see whats going on here.ok so for the pellosa stones they sell bulk pricing for 200 gross or you can get envelope pricing if you need to break it down from there.I ordered 200 so I could get the bulk pricing.you basically save 5 cents a gross doing it this way.


 
As we have had a discussion on the phone regarding this situation, and you seemed fine with it, and if you had a problem with it you should have worked it out on the phone with me, I could have taken everything back and reordered everything in bulk for you. Like I had mentioned on the phone I would do for you.... but you said it was ok....





Leg cramps said:


> So im looking and i see im getting charged the envelope pricing.well thats 10 bucks per color extra.I ordered 5 colors thats extra 50 bucks!they said they dont carry the bulk bags cuase it would be too much stock.I could have them order it and Id have to wait for them to get them in,then I could get the price.


 
As I had mentioned it is too many colors and sizes for us to stock in our showroom, as we have many many styles of different materials. Yes, if you want to order bulk packages of color there is a little wait , but if you can wait then we can order for you, otherwise we stock mostly envelopes. Bulks only in Crystal, AB Crystal, Jet Hematite.






Leg cramps said:


> now im thinking what does that have to do with me? its not my fualt they dont keep that in stock.


 
My apologies for not being able to keep stock of everything that our customers need, we try to do the best that we can, but our showroom is not too big to keep all that in stock.





Leg cramps said:


> all I know is I ordered that many to get that special price,dont switch it around and tell me I have to pay extra for their policies.heres another thing.my first order i got lt pink.lt.pink is marked as a special price at .91 cents a gross.so im looking at my sample card,i see rose.no special price on rse great it is a general color,let me order 200 gross of those.well they charge me .91 for those.they say well some people call it pink some call them rose.


Again we spoke about this. To anybody who has our pricelist if you look on the colors section under "SPECIAL COLORS" there is a separate section that says "PINK" and also I had mentioned if you have any questions or complaints you have my number to call me anytime I am here to work with customers and service their needs....please feel free to call me again....





Leg cramps said:


> I said they are both on the sample card they are two different things,she said that was just the price.I told her then they needed to change the price sheet becuase there is no note that they are extra only lt pink is noted.That added up to 108.00 dollars more then I thought i was paying.also I live in ny they are in ca.it takes a long time (like 7 days) for an order to get to me and it is expensive to ship.


 
I am sorry but we are located in Downtown Los Angeles and we ship with Fed ex so the time it takes is not under our control, if you want quicker shipping it is no problem but there may be a extra shipping fee





Leg cramps said:


> I ordered orange and i notice on the revised bill they sent me another color,doesnt even look orange.


yes that was my mistake I thought you ordered Pellosa but it was actually Korean rhinestones. I had offered to exchange it for you already....let me know when you receive it, so if you cannot use it we will exchange it. 




Leg cramps said:


> she said thats the orange for pellosa,on the card lo on the sample card looks red to me.they asked if I wanted to return.i said mabey let me see what they look like when they get here cuase i need orange.so im still waiting for them to arrive .if I dont like it then I got to return.I hope that i dont have to pay for the return shipping or the shipping of the correct color.Im kind of doubtfull becuase the answers I got about my concerns were very odd and made no sense to me so it wouldnt surprise me if they try to bang me there too.


Really? because when I spoke with you, it seemed like you understood and I thought I was very kind to you. I am actually very shocked that you sounded so cool on the phone and then to see a message like this 2 days later. One of my customers called me early this morning and let me know that I had an unsatisfied customer. I am sorry if I have offended you in anyway. I wish you would have mentioned it on the phone if you had any problems with my service because I want to keep all my customers happy..





Leg cramps said:


> i feel it is bad customer service.im like wow i spent 1200 bucks with your company in one month and you jerk me around like im stupid.<~this is my first mad face ever!


 
Please do not think we are "Jerking" you around with anything. I was very compliant with you and offered returns. I apologize again, as I did over the phone also for the mistakes I made. This message that you posted seems extreme for someone that did not sound one bit angry on the phone. Actually I thought you were very nice and that you were satisfied......Best Regards ...JAMIE PAK @ Shine Art USA


----------



## Leg cramps

Jamie, 
there is a difference between being polite and being satisfied.I called you with my concerns,my concerns were not resolved at all and I still believe I have ligitimate concerns.The explanations you gave did not make sense to me at all and they still dont.Im not sure what to do after that.this post is about my start up of my business,everything that happens *good or bad*.I stand behind my post.This forum is the reason I even purchased from shine art and asked for you.I heard that you were good with customer service.It is what it is,now everyone can read my experience and add that to their decision making process.I guess i just dont know what im doing when it comes to purchasing rhinestones.


----------



## ashamutt

Leg cramps said:


> Jamie,
> there is a difference between being polite and being satisfied.I called you with my concerns,my concerns were not resolved at all and I still believe I have ligitimate concerns.The explanations you gave did not make sense to me at all and they still dont.Im not sure what to do after that.this post is about my start up of my business,everything that happens *good or bad*.I stand behind my post.This forum is the reason I even purchased from shine art and asked for you.I heard that you were good with customer service.It is what it is,now everyone can read my experience and add that to their decision making process.I guess i just dont know what im doing when it comes to purchasing rhinestones.


 
She said to call her. 
Why don't you? 

She will help you resolve this if you do.
Whatever it takes to make you happy call her and tell her.

She is very nice and helpful.

Even when I am "unsatisfied" with any business I am still very polite...but I definitely let the business know that I am not satisfied.
(in a very polite way)
Because being rude never gets anyone anywhere.


Just call her and let her know EXACTLY what you want/what will make you happy...and if you do not like something, speak up- it's ok. Really, it is.  Until you are TOTALLY happy do not get off of the phone.

I definitely let businesses know what it will take to make me happy.....all the time.
And again, I am polite about it.

I think you are doing wonderful in your "rhinestone business adventure" so far.
You have blown me away with how fast you are cranking out designs.
Inspired me actually. 
(to get my rear in gear!)

Thanks for that.


----------



## BML Builder

Eric, I agree with Mrs. Bacon. I had some problems with my first order from ShineArt too, but I just kept calling Jamie and she worked with me until we got my order correct and everything to my satifaction. We did have to talk several times to get everything correct, but it did work out and they did work with me. 

Best of luck and again I agree with Mrs. Bacon you have done remarkable with starting up your business and letting us know the process and how things are going. Congrats on everything you have accomplished so far and best of luck with everything going forward. Keep up the good work and keep posting!!!


----------



## irish

Funny this should come up about ShineArt. I placed my first order with them and I was told to email it. I did, and then emailed again the next day (yesterday) and they said they didn't get my order. Ok, one day lost. Then I get an invoice and a note that sapphire is out of stock and the invoice is higher than the price list I was sent. Ok, I call ShineArt and was told that yes they are out of the sapphire and because they are out of the 200 gross packages of crystal, they will send me envelopes and I have to pay envelope price or wait a week or more for the next order to get to them. That is $6 more. I ok this order because I need the stones.

Then I call Nova and order the sapphire. 

Then I get an email that the hyacinth is out of stock but they are shipping the sapphire! ! I call back AGAIN and am told that they "found" some sapphire but are out out of the hyacinth. I told them to take the sapphire off the order because I had already ordered from someone else. At this point I am not happy with ShineArt.

I again call Nova, the Fedex guy has already been there so no combining the order. I have to pay a second full shipping charge to get the hyacinth. The lady at Nova was very kind and even took the second order to Fedex so it went out yesterday as well.

I am NOT impressed with them as a company. Because of their screw ups, on what should have been a little over an $80 order, I have paid way over $100. An over 20% screw up cost is too much. I realize that this is not big bucks, but it is to me when I am on a strict budget to get ready for a show in a week.

Also the Jamie I have talked to sounds like a guy not a girl.


----------



## Leg cramps

I have already called with my problems and like I said wasnt satisfied with the results or answers.I dont know what else to do besides that.lol.It is a live and learn situation for me as everything else.There is nothing personal with the people from shine art,just not the customer service I expected with all the good reviews on here.I stand by my post.if there was something they could have done to satisfy me then it should have been done when I called with my concerns.


----------



## Leg cramps

Recieved my rhinestones today.Packaged nice,the pellosa stones sure do shine!the hyacynth that was replaced for orange korean do look orange in person so i wont need to return.next time ill order ealier then i normally would and request to wait to get the bulk pricing.


----------



## ashamutt

Leg cramps said:


> Recieved my rhinestones today.Packaged nice,the pellosa stones sure do shine!the hyacynth that was replaced for orange korean do look orange in person so i wont need to return.next time ill order ealier then i normally would and request to wait to get the bulk pricing.


 
I am so happy that everything turned out good for you. 

(Pellosa stones are my favorite!)


----------



## irish

Darn, if your Hyacinth look orange, then they won't look like the sample on the sample book I got from ShineArt. On the sample book, they look ruby red  I need red, so I guess I will be doing a quick order of Siam or lt siam.

This kinda pisses me off because I specifically told them that I needed red red for doing red white and blue designs and Jamie said that hyacinth would work fine.


----------



## ashamutt

irish said:


> Darn, if your Hyacinth look orange, then they won't look like the sample on the sample book I got from ShineArt. On the sample book, they look ruby red  I need red, so I guess I will be doing a quick order of Siam or lt siam.
> 
> This kinda ****** me off because I specifically told them that I needed red red for doing red white and blue designs and Jamie said that hyacinth would work fine.


 
Have you already ordered the "hyacinth"?
If you have, then wait until they come in to see if they look "orange" to you(before you get mad) because we all see color a little bit differently.  When you see them for yourself they may appear "red" to you. 

In the meantime, maybe you could order a little sample pack of the Siam to see if that is more of the "red' you might be needing. 


If you have not ordered the hyacinth already then order a sample pack of Hyacinth & Siam to see what best suits the "red" that you will be needing.


You might want to also ask her if every batch is _slightly_ different in color.
(I have heard/read that all rhinestone batches - from ANY company/manufacturer - can be just a little(and I mean little) different concerning color. (I think it is called "hue")
You will need to ask her though, because I do not know for sure.


----------



## ashamutt

Ok...I have my Pellosa sample book in my hand. 

I am looking at the LT.Siam, Siam and the Hyacinth.
In MY opinion and with MY eyes all could work for a flag. ( for the red part in the flag)

Now this is ME looking at them.
Under my lighting conditions with MY eyes.

YOU might see these colors differently than I see them. (or differently than Jamie sees them)

And also remember, this is MY Pellosa card from months ago.
Different batch probably.

If it were me, I would not rely on someone else’s eyes. 
I would order a sample pack of EACH color that you will be using and judge for yourself.
That way you will know EXACTLY how each color looks through your eyes.

This is not Jamie’s fault(in my opinion) because you asked HER for HER EYE'S opinion and she kindly gave it to you.
SO, you ordered using her opinion. (her eyes)...how she sees color)

(am I correct, or did I misunderstand? please correct me if I did) 

In my opinion, you could use any of the 3 colors...hyacinth, lt. Siam or Siam. 
...but again, MY eye's opinion.


I know, choosing color can be so frustrating.
Just be patient and get lots of samples.

(planning ahead & patience are two very important keys in choosing rhinestone colors)


----------



## BlingItOn

This is so true....when I first started ordering my rhinestones I ordered small amounts of each color so that when I placed a larger order I knew exactly what color I would be getting. I don't think you can order 1 gross packages from Shine Art but you definitely can from Nova. Because Nova is a retail store I think that they carry more stock than Shine Art but their prices are also a bit higher but still reasonably priced. I never let my stock get to a point that I am in desperate need of the rhinestones right then so when they are out of stock I either wait for the item to come in or sometimes I will place a smaller order with Nova to tie me over until Shine Art gets more stock. It's happened a couple of time but nothing consistent for me.

I personally have had minimal problems with my orders from Shine Art or Nova and I have been ordering from them for about 1-1/2 years now. 

Irish - the guy you talked to at Shine Art his name is not Jamie but actually Jay Lee. I thought his name was Jamie too when I first spoke to him but then he emailed me and signed it Jay Lee. 

I definitely wouldn't give up on purchasing your rhinestone from either Shine Art or Nova I would just get familiar with their product, know exactly what you want to purchase and order your rhinestones with in a reasonable amount of time so that you can take advantage of the cheaper shipping rates.


----------



## irish

Thanks Mrs. B and BIO. Yes I need to wait for the stones to get here before I get too upset. My Pellosa chart must be like yours. 

I wouldn't be so upset but I have only a few days to get ready for a horse show, so I can't have too many delays. Yes, this is my own fault. I should have come back and read this forum earlier.  These rhinestone decals will go great guns with the horsey set.


----------



## Leg cramps

I definatly think hyacynth looks red on the sample card.but they are *definatly* orange,they are really nice and perfect for my basketball design.when i talked to shine art they said that only the pellosa will stay as a constant color,the korean and chineese will vary from batch to batch,that was one of their selling points for me going with the pellosa.siam is a deep red and lt. siam is well... lighter.both are beuatifull and will probally work as your basic red with no problem so i guess its up to you but i dont think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Leg cramps

update,well i am having some major family issues.Weds i am leaving the post for a while.ill get back as soon as I can.Ill miss you all.and i will update if i can.I might have to put everything on hold untill things get sorted out.Thanks to everyone for helping and sharing.Talk to you soon eric


----------



## SandyMcC

Sorry to hear this, Eric. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## sjidohair

Leg cramps said:


> update,well i am having some major family issues.Weds i am leaving the post for a while.ill get back as soon as I can.Ill miss you all.and i will update if i can.I might have to put everything on hold untill things get sorted out.Thanks to everyone for helping and sharing.Talk to you soon eric


 
Eric, 
Taking care of our families is always #1, I have enjoyed your posts and look forward to more, 
MMM


----------



## miamirhinestone

I hope everything works out and when you come back have more designs done for us to see
Thanks for all your post


----------



## Leg cramps

Ill be around at least untill tuesday,so heres an update.I got some hartco425 from jsi sign and transfer tape.the tape seems to be the same as the stuff i got from klik n kut.ok well the black template material from knk is real sticky which is its downside.once you learn to work with it though it is manageable.got to powder it often thogh to keep stones from stickin.now the hartco cut good with just 2 passes compared to the three i needed with the knk material but when i pulled it up it rips easy!!it weeded no problem but it is not as strong as the knk stuff.this could be an issue if you have alot of holes.mabey there is some special touch to do it ill have to keep trying but i just pulled and rip!


----------



## Leg cramps

ok the template was three parts for three colors,the first one started to rip but i was able to line it up on my foam backer baord and save it.The two other templates i went slow n easy and no rips,weeded great.now heres the thing...with the black template rubber from knk i was spending alot of time with the tweezers.i could not get all the stones in the holes or out from around the holes so i was always putting stones in and taking extra stones out.very frustrating and time consuming.the hartco material was a snap all went in the holes so easy and all extra came out.then when i used the transfer tape they all came out of the holes which hardly ever happend with knk material.what a difference!*OMG!OMG!*it was quick and easy,and I used the same settings.WOW!im so happy!that made my mind up hartco wins.here is a couple pictures,might be hard to see but I did the bottom of the letters rose middle lt pink and top crystal.soccer ball is crystal and rose.looks real sharp!the second picture is my youngest child TACO,she is 2 and such a sweetie,how could you not love that face.makes me smile every time i look at her!


----------



## SandyMcC

Nice job on the Soccer Mom and Taco is adorable!  Great name! lol


----------



## ashamutt

Eric, 

LOVE the soccer shirt! It is so beautiful.
And TACO is a cutie! 

I hope and pray that everything works out for you and your family. 

You have been such a GREAT inspiration to me - as well as many others I am sure.

You have been truly amazing at how fast you have picked up everything and put all of it into practice!
Again, an inspiration! 

Thank you for everything.


----------



## Leg cramps

another design...


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Oh TACO is adorable, like the shirt also. You all are in my prayers.


----------



## Leg cramps

another design.pushing the edge with my designs...well see what happens.


----------



## SandyMcC

I love it, Eric!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I really like that!


----------



## irish

I thought I would update about the color of hyacinth stones from ShineArt. They are more orange than I would like. They are like an orangey red - if that makes sense. I am going to make due with them for this show and order either Siam or lit Siam next time.


----------



## Leg cramps

yes they are definatley orange.I hope it works out for you!good luck!thanks for the update!


----------



## Leg cramps

Ok im off for a bit.Ill be back as soon as i can.


----------



## apparelprincess

Question for everyone...
Where are you positioning your rhinestone transfers on tees? How far down from the neckline? Been doing decals and this is my first tee and it just hit me that I'm not sure of the placement. Can someone please help me?
Thanks!


----------



## irish

Why don't you make that a separate post? I too would like to hear / see what people are doing.


----------



## Leg cramps

I have been using a see through ruler to place my design on the press.I have been placing mine 3" down from neckline.also make sure your start square with placing shirt on the press.after I get three inches from neck I measure from each side of the design to the side of my press to make sure design is the same distance.then measure from the bottom of press to each bottom corner of design to make sure design is same distance.


----------



## Eview1

I looked to this forum for your question. Look here for advice

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t3963.html






apparelprincess said:


> Question for everyone...
> Where are you positioning your rhinestone transfers on tees? How far down from the neckline? Been doing decals and this is my first tee and it just hit me that I'm not sure of the placement. Can someone please help me?
> Thanks!


----------



## ashamutt

Eview1 said:


> I looked to this forum for your question. Look here for advice


 
Apparelprincess started a new thread on this and I posted a _placement guide_ from "direct2shirt"....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t127541.html#post750949


----------



## Leg cramps

Another design for t-shirt


----------



## Leg cramps

here is my update from the golf clubs I attempted.

ok club number one,the person selling them for me there says people were sticker shocked at 20 bucks,brought price down to 15 and still no sales as of last week,going to check tonight on sales will update.crossing fingers.

club number two cancer tourney,sold four pink ribbons withing minutes.each person was given 10 dollar pro shop gift certificate but pro shop closed before people were done golfing..the person there said she should have set up table in country club instead.

right now im focusing on football and cheerleading.about to make some calls to the board directors to see about setting booth at home games.i am going to get their schedule and do both home team colors and opposing team colors so I can market both.Im also going to sell smaller decals like 4x4 of just a football and just a cheerleader.also a heart,peace sign,star,smiley face,ect...

if im allowed to set up ill need to buy a pop up tent,table,chairs and make my display.ill update as I go.


----------



## irish

Eric,

I did some cost analysis this afternoon on the designs I am doing and based on the stone count, my designs are $25 & $30 right now. Of course my designs are very stone intensive and pretty large.

Here is how I figured it. The cost of 10ss crystal stones from ShineArt in 200 gross bulk is $0.0023 per stone. Take that times the stone count of the design, add the cost of the transfer tape about $0.90 plus the cost of the decal material. I buy mine in sheets so a 9.5x12 sheet is $5.00 and I decide how much of the sheet I use and add that. Take the total cost times 4. [The reason for using 4 is if you were to wholesale to someone else, you would use a factor of 2 or 3 to allow you some profit and the reseller some profit. This is how my dye-sub is figured, so I thought it works pretty good for this as well.]

So if you have a 1000 stone design, the stone cost is $2.30 plus $.90 for the transfer tape plus $2.50 for the decal material (let's figure it takes 1/2 sheet). The cost would be $5.70. Take that times 4 and your selling price should be about $22.80. Your choice to round up or down or charge whatever you want  This is just a guideline.

This also helps you to know your costs are covered and you are making money. The cost I didn't include is the cost of the template itself. That cost after so many decals becomes almost nothing, but you may want to put something in at first to cover that.

Any way, I thought I would give you this so that you don't get your price lowered to the point of not making a reasonable profit  I definitely remember how hard it was when I started my embroidery business and always questioning my prices and the customer feels that and takes advantage of it.


----------



## Leg cramps

update, got a call today from someone who saw my stuff at the golf tourney.made a custom design and sent her the proof for approval.this design is 6"wide x 8" high,set price at 25 plus shipping.Ill let you know how it goes!how exciting!


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> update, got a call today from someone who saw my stuff at the golf tourney.made a custom design and sent her the proof for approval.this design is 6"wide x 8" high,set price at 25 plus shipping.Ill let you know how it goes!how exciting!


Once again, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## sjidohair

Leg cramps said:


> update, got a call today from someone who saw my stuff at the golf tourney.made a custom design and sent her the proof for approval.this design is 6"wide x 8" high,set price at 25 plus shipping.Ill let you know how it goes!how exciting!


fingers crossed for you,, and the sales,, 
woohoo


----------



## Leg cramps

ok I sent prospective customer 2 designs to choose from and she ordered both.I should have sent her 10 to choose from ! lol...well im off to start cutting my templates.update to come.


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> ok I sent prospective customer 2 designs to choose from and she ordered both.I should have sent her 10 to choose from ! lol...well im off to start cutting my templates.update to come.


lol Well, just be happy that you got the sale and send her FUTURE designs for consideration!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Way to go Eric you are really rolling.


----------



## Leg cramps

finished the decals,here is the update with the heat transfer tape....knk cost more but I had no problems with it at all.JSI sign is cheaper but it is thinner and more flimsy and hard to work with especially when lining up with template and placing on stones(design was 9X7).I use to pull the tape off when it was hot no problems with KNK tape but when I did it with the JSI stuff it stuck and pulled and warped and ruined the decal.(1000 stones)The second decal I let cool and still was a PIA to peel.For me id rather pay more and not deal with these problems.they both have the same perforated white backing so I thought it was the same but i was wrong.i just got a 90'x12" roll and think I might sell it soon.Also when i contoured my design I went 2.10mm this time to give me a little more room.problem is with all the ins and outs it was real hard to peel.(I stick my mistakes to my wall)I cant imagine my customer peeling it and placing without problems.So I went back and boxed in my design so not to have all the ins and outs so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Leg cramps

here is another order for a tee shirt,using the rhinestone simulation and photoshop shine brush.


----------



## dan-ann

the photo shop brush really makes the sale


----------



## Leg cramps

Ok just shipped the order!So I use foam board to stick my templates,you can find it at the dollar store.I also used this to protect the decals when I shipped.I cut two peices to decal size(9x7) for the outside and one a bit smaller in between the decals.The reason I cut one a little smaller is I had a bag with 4 bus.cards,instructions and a 2ml spary bottle.the extra room in between the "sandwich" allowed me to place that inside.then i used packing tape to hold it all together.I had got the idea from someone that used cardboard to sandwhich,i went to my garage and got a box and was about to cut when i thought boy this does not look that professional .mabey if I had nice sheets of cardboard it might look better.and thats when I thought of the white foamboard.its cheap,I can get alot of shipments from one peice and its got to be chaper then cardboard.see drawing below to get a visual.


----------



## Leg cramps

Just got an order for a tee shirt with high school initials.im hoping that when people see it they will give me a call to get one!ill update!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Looks great Eric!


----------



## Eview1

You are really thinking man! I make custom boxes to ship too, all you need now is a stamp with your Logo. Very professional.




Leg cramps said:


> .I had got the idea from someone that used cardboard to sandwhich,i went to my garage and got a box and was about to cut when i thought boy this does not look that professional .mabey if I had nice sheets of cardboard it might look better.and thats when I thought of the white foamboard.its cheap,I can get alot of shipments from one peice and its got to be chaper then cardboard.see drawing below to get a visual.


----------



## Leg cramps

got another order for a high school decal and tee shirt.


----------



## Leg cramps

looks good right?took the pict with my phone but it is a bella shirt chocolate with pink sleeve


----------



## Leg cramps

ok so here is a quick update for the high school initials decal.so my friend patty is getting married,her soon to be mother in law is a princeable in a "upscale" school system.so patty just picked up the decal and delivered it to her.I got a call from patty saying her mother in law went nuts.wants a tee shirt immediatly,talking about getting all her office staff one,talking about booster clubs.Looks like that is gonna wind up a good one for me.Ill post an update when I call her and find out the exacts.


----------



## SandyMcC

leg cramps said:


> looks good right?took the pict with my phone but it is a bella shirt chocolate with pink sleeve:d


looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Leg cramps

i need to start taking these photos with my kodak instead of my phone...lol here is a desing.orange/crystal.this really looks awesome you cant tell fromthe pict but it really is sharp!


----------



## Leg cramps

here is a light blue shirt.aqua marine cheer,saphire leader,citrine start and little dots above star is in crystal.citrine and saphire school initials on sleeve.picture is bad but in real like it is sharp!

delivered the saints shirts,the lady went crazy loves it!


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> here is a light blue shirt.aqua marine cheer,saphire leader,citrine start and little dots above star is in crystal.citrine and saphire school initials on sleeve.picture is bad but in real like it is sharp!
> 
> delivered the saints shirts,the lady went crazy loves it!


Great job on the designing! I can see why she went crazy!


----------



## ashamutt

*Re: Here we go!*



Leg cramps said:


> ok just ordered my spray bottles 100 for 30.90 total was 42.95 with the shipping.here is a link
> 100- 2ml Mini Fine Mist Sprayers - 2ml Mini Fine Mist Spray by The Chemistry Store.com Inc
> I also found a place that had them for 43.50 for 240 but they had a 50 dollar minimum and I didnt feel like sitting on 480 of them at this time.mabey my next order!Eric


 

Thanks for the link LC! 

Do you also have a link to the place where they are 43.50 for 240?

That would bring down the cost to only .18 a piece!


----------



## Leg cramps

today i made 2 shirts,and 30 decals,small ones 4x4.i made a heart,star dog paw.here is the shirt.got the application for the public market gonna set up a booth.building inventory.


----------



## Leg cramps

Mrs Bacon,
I dont have the link but im sure i could find if you want.yes it does bring the price down but they have a minium order of 50 dollars so you would have to buy 480 of them.thats why i didnt go with them.let me know if you want it and ill search for it.


----------



## ashamutt

Leg cramps said:


> Mrs Bacon,
> I dont have the link but im sure i could find if you want.yes it does bring the price down but they have a minium order of 50 dollars so you would have to buy 480 of them.thats why i didnt go with them.let me know if you want it and ill search for it.


If it would not be a hassle for you to find it, yes, please do. 
I always order in BULK! 
(I am a penny pincher)


----------



## Leg cramps

Mrs Bacon,
2ml Natural Spray Pump with Cap


----------



## Leg cramps

just got another order for a tee shirt,someone saw a girl wearing my east design and placed an order.my girlfriend is a teacher and she has friends in alot of districts...an update the rochester public market was just named the best public market in america.thats the one im gearing up for.working on a peurto rico flag now.also a cross.well i put in 12 hours,i do get to take breaks when i want though if you call it that,ill stop the decals and mow the yard but it breaks it up.I love working from home!


----------



## ashamutt

Leg cramps said:


> Mrs Bacon,
> 2ml Natural Spray Pump with Cap


 
You are such a help!
Thanks so much.


----------



## Leg cramps

this is for a local bar.gonna be hung on the wall and collect orders.I think it came out sweet!


----------



## sjidohair

Leg cramps said:


> this is for a local bar.gonna be hung on the wall and collect orders.I think it came out sweet!


Eric you are doing great


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> this is for a local bar.gonna be hung on the wall and collect orders.I think it came out sweet!


I love it! The train turned out great!


----------



## miamirhinestone

Great job on the train


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I really like that and that is the same SHS logo we use way to go!


----------



## lizziemaxine

Leg cramps said:


> this is for a local bar.gonna be hung on the wall and collect orders.I think it came out sweet!


Really nice. The train is great.


----------



## Leg cramps

well today I recut my templates from the black knk material to the hartco.I have also cut alot of deal material to build up stock for the public market.tomorrow ill start setting stones and heat pressing.time to start planning my booth layout.I was going to go to home depot and get some pegboard and 1x1's to frame it in then hinge it.but then I came across these displays.might be a little more money im not sure havent really priced out yet but it looks more professional and they break down.looks like the site is temp down so i cant get price but here is a link so you can see what im thinking
Display Racks - 2 Sided Revolving Plastic Pegboard Floor and Counter Display Racks, TWIN-PANEL


----------



## jnpgram

Why are you re-cutting them? Wow, that's a lot of work. You have a lot of designs out there.


----------



## Leg cramps

Im recutting them becuase I used the black template rubber from knk.even with baby powdering them i had alot of stones that either didnt go into the holes so I had to fill in manually.also the stones would not all come off the template they would get stuck between the set holes so i had to pull them off.then when i used my transfer tape not all the stone came off the template.I dont have any of these problems with the hartco material.so to make my life easier im rectting the templates.yes I have a bunch but it is worth the effort in the long run!


----------



## dan-ann

Eric 
I have the same problem with the black material - I am tired of struggling with it and am ordering some hartco - there is just too much glue on it my roll and it is almost impossbile for me to work with


----------



## sjidohair

I have come to the conclusion, that if i struggle with one hole, i am recutting,, better to spend the time recutting then spend time each time you make a transfer, struggling with one stone,, or 2 or 3...

Guys have you tried cutting off the matt and keeping the backer paper on while cutting, 

No adheasive spray needed.. 
that is how I cut the Black product from Accugraphics,,


----------



## jnpgram

So, how does that work? How do you adhere it to the cutting surface? I was wondering if that would work....kind of like cutting the heat press vinyl and removing the backing when you're ready to weed it.


----------



## sjidohair

I dont cut any of my template material on matts, 
I know alot do, and they love it, 

You do cut it like vinyl,, and then pull the back off when you are ready to put in on your backer board, 

if your cutter does a great rotation the holes will come off with the paper backer .

I am not sure what cutter you have,, but this is how i do it with hartco or accugraphics black material, 

MMM


----------



## dan-ann

so how do you hold it in place?tape it? I have to trim about 1 1/2 inches off the side where the glue has ozzed out and it gets all over.

I hate to waste this much backing but it takes the fun out of cutting it I have such a mess- I have a whole roll


----------



## SandyMcC

Perhaps it's because you're using the ACS Eagle that you're able to cut Accugraphic's black template material with such great success? Or do you have some of your own tricks for how you handle it? Do you brayer the material, before or after? Do you put the template in the freezer before pulling off the backing sheet?


----------



## jnpgram

Wow. I just tried it and it worked.

Sandy, to answer your question, I have so much "sticky stuff" on my mat, I didn't have to adhere it with anything. It didn't cut through all of my dots, and I had to stick it back on the mat for weeding, but it definitely stopped one stage of the whole process. The thing I like about is I don't have to peel off the backing until I am ready to place it on my foam board.


----------



## sjidohair

Sandy, do you think it is the difference in the machines? I have no idea.

The rollers and the clamps keep it tight and secure,, 

Is anyone else cutting off the matts?

I have to get the brayer,, I was using my pampered chef roller, after i cut i run it on the front side,, 
and then peel off the back, with the holes,,


----------



## sjidohair

jnpgram said:


> Wow. I just tried it and it worked.
> 
> Sandy, to answer your question, I have so much "sticky stuff" on my mat, I didn't have to adhere it with anything. It didn't cut through all of my dots, and I had to stick it back on the mat for weeding, but it definitely stopped one stage of the whole process. The thing I like about is I don't have to peel off the backing until I am ready to place it on my foam board.


 
Tricia, great,, just make sure your clamp roller and your grit roller are lined up together,, 

Yes you can now sit it aside untill you want to weed it, and put it on a backer board, 

I was looking for a pic i posted about the weeding a very long time ago on here but cant find it,, i will keep looking .


----------



## SandyMcC

I have NO explanation... I just know that for some users, cutting it directly on the backing material is a NIGHTMARE!!! They pull it off and have like a 50 - 75% success rate and then you're left with trying to hand-weed those circles off of the stickiest surface known to mankind! lol That's why being able to press it to the mat and then lift it off, even if you need to do it a second time to get the remaining circles weeded seems like a much easier solution.

But, as I always tell my customers in their initial free training classes, you need to find the solutions that work best for YOU! : ) Determine WHICH rhinestone rubber, WHICH cutting speed and pressure, WHICH circle sizes and spacings, and WHICH weeding method is perfect for you. And then just go with it.


----------



## msewspecial

Just finished reading through this discussion and 
I am amazed at what you have done in such a short period of time. I am in the process of buying a cutter and want a 24" cutter with an optical eye so I can use it for another project I have planned in addition to the shirts and decals. Is the software you are using the same as the WinPCSIGN-Pro? Your designs make the software so easy to use. Any feedback from anyone on the 24" KNK Maxx or the ACS Maxx?

Thanks in advance, Marcy


----------



## irish

Eric,

Check your yellow pages for a fixture store, it might be under retail store fixtures. If you can get things locally it will save you a bundle. Also going into the fixture store might give you ideas on display as well. You might even find one that sells used.

We are re-tooling our booth (we do horse shows all over the country for a living). We carry 39 pcs of grid ( imagine that weight) and want to make boxes that have fold over tops/fronts that will lift up to be the display and put small drawers in the bottom part for holding inventory. Everything on rollers  My step-dad made the cases we use for the embroidery, so I am trying to work something out for the dye-sub and rhinestone decals. Years ago I saw a wooden toy vendor with something like what I want. He rolled in 6 or 8 cases and he was set up! It takes us hours setting up all the grid etc.


----------



## SandyMcC

msewspecial said:


> Just finished reading through this discussion and
> I am amazed at what you have done in such a short period of time. I am in the process of buying a cutter and want a 24" cutter with an optical eye so I can use it for another project I have planned in addition to the shirts and decals. Is the software you are using the same as the WinPCSIGN-Pro? Your designs make the software so easy to use. Any feedback from anyone on the 24" KNK Maxx or the ACS Maxx?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Marcy



KNK and ACS Studio are definitely not the same as Win PC Sign Pro, but they have a lot of the same designing features in common. 

The 24" KNK and ACS Maxx do not have an optic eye. They have a laser light instead. And KNK and ACS Studio have the print and cut functionality built into the software to utilize the laser light. The process is not automatic, however, like with the optic eye. When using the laser light (or the alignment pin on the KNK Groove-E), once manually moves the laser dot to the dead center of each of three printed registration marks (arranged around the outside of the pattern) and clicks on "Set Position" in the software. This then tells the software where to cut the design. 

This is not nearly as fast as using an optic eye, however, it is very accurate and you never deal with any failures that can occur when the optic eye fails to read one or more of the printed marks. I'm attaching a photo of a print and cut performed on the KNK Maxx.


----------



## dan-ann

one of my good friends is also a dog show vendor. He sells custom leashes , collars etc. The set up took so long it was unbelieveable. In slow times he made folding displays himself. Framed them in, hinged them to fold and put peg board inside. he even has wheels on some. Now all he has to do is wheel them in and start selling. At night he simply folds them and locks them. He does have a tall vehicle for hauling them and anchors them down during transport.


----------



## Leg cramps

another design....


----------



## sjidohair

Eric, it looks great,,,
MMM
Sandy jo


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Eric you are really cranking them out....Ba Da Bling!


----------



## Leg cramps

Another design...local high school...i plan on putting a soccerball,football or baseball on sleeve....ill grab a picture when im finished with shirt.:d


----------



## ashamutt

"Ba Da Bling" is right!

You are a workin' machine! wow!


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> Another design...local high school...i plan on putting a soccerball,football or baseball on sleeve....ill grab a picture when im finished with shirt.:d


That is a GREAT design, Eric! I'm SO impressed!


----------



## Leg cramps

Another one...havent seen this one yet:d


----------



## ashamutt

oh my... what a clever design!

You are too much Eric!


I wish you knew how much you inspire me.


----------



## Leg cramps

My horse.....:d


----------



## ashamutt

You are like Emeril.... BAM! out pops another design!


----------



## msewspecial

Eric,
These are great designs!! Where are you getting all of your clip art for these designs? Did it come with your software?

Marcy


----------



## Leg cramps

American sign language...i love you:d


----------



## Leg cramps

Another cheer design:d


----------



## Leg cramps

Another cheer:d


----------



## Leg cramps

Ok one more cheer:d


----------



## ashamutt

I am dying here!!!!
LOL
You are so funny!

All I can say is WOW!

YOU are impressive Eric.

Thank you so much for sharing with all of us.


----------



## Leg cramps

Womans face:d


----------



## Leg cramps

Peurto rico flag:d


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is some football flames:d


----------



## Leg cramps

A rose for you:d


----------



## Leg cramps

Volleyball local high school:d


----------



## ashamutt

LOVE the flames!!
(your idea?)

Love the rose.   

And love how you did the Volley ball!
Great contours.

Keep on "ba da blinging" us Eric!!! 


P.S. the woman's face reminds me a little of a "NAGEL".

My hubby has a few of Nagel's framed posters in the attic from his bachelor days. LOL


----------



## Leg cramps

Heres a yoga one:d


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is one to appreciate guess who?:d


----------



## Leg cramps

for the drama mammas


----------



## msewspecial

Leg cramps said:


> for the drama mammas


LOVE IT!! With 3 girls I can appreciate!!


----------



## Leg cramps

I just hired my first employee!


----------



## irish

Eric, that is so cute ! ! Wish my dogs would work for hugs :LOL


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is a great swim design,THANKS to sandy for Helping me with it! Isnt she the best?I think so!


----------



## SandyMcC

Looks REALLY great now that you've added the lettering and tweaked it a bit! Nice job!


----------



## Leg cramps

light blue bella shirt with navy trim.4 color design.saphire,aqua,colbalt(goggles) and crystal.looks great in real life!


----------



## ashamutt

Oh my Eric!
That looks GREAT!


----------



## MARLA

Hey Eric all your designs look awesome,do have to do alot of tweaking or is there a certain size that you like to start your designs at?

Thanks Marla


----------



## Eview1

That is really COOL I would buy it !!


----------



## Leg cramps

Marla,
If I am going to design for a decal i try to keep them 4x4 for my smaller ones up to 4x8 for my larger ones.I do this just for ease of customer application.shirts are a different story,im not afraid to go as big as 12x12.now i have chooses a couple different shirt styles to sell.i really like the bella 2 in 1 tee as show in the swim desing for a few reasons...the girls that ive show it to love the style and the feel of the shirt.this shirt is longer and fitted.now the sizes seem small almost like more for juniors then women,unless you are a slim woman.i dont bother with the small size i only order med large,xl and 2x.now since they are small you have to think about that when designing,the swim design is on a med and it is 8.5 " wide,if i made it 12 the design would be under your armpits lol.as far as tweaking no id say that the original picture i use to create my pattern is simple so not to be a problem when converting to dots.I like to usually start with just a black and white clip art.the swim desing was a challenge becuase it was 4 color,but i had help(sandymc,Thank you again).i can whip out a design in 10-15 minutes.once you figure out the steps to do it and remember them it is just repetition.the studio software is easy to learn and sandy helps everytime i have a question.she has a lot of videos that really tell you everything you need to learn.i usually have hervideo on and puase it and do what she says then restart it as i go.and if you give her a challange she will make a new video to help not only you but all her other customers.Plus she is fast,when you are sitting at your computer designing and you get stuck,you can post it here and she is very fast at getting an answer to you which is important to me becuase i want to move forward not sit around waiting.and as a last resort you can call her.if you buy your cutter from her she gives you 3 hours of free call time.plus she sells videos on her site and when you purchase from her you get to pick 7 different ones for free.ok back to the topic...the track design took me mabey 5 minutes,the jesus one took 5 minutes,the key is finding the right picture to start with.hope this helps a little


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> Marla,
> ,the key is finding the right picture to start with.hope this helps a little


You hit the nail on the head with this one, Eric!  

Marla, if you are starting with a raster image (non-vector clipart), like Eric is doing in a lot of cases, you will learn to identify easy images versus difficult images. ACS and KNK Studio have the tools available to convert ANY image, as long as you're willing to learn how to use those tools and practice. That's where Eric has really done great... watching the videos and seeking help when needed. But anyone can learn to do it.


----------



## Leg cramps

here is my track decal,this also shows you the hanging bag I bought from clearbags.I also include a pict of the back,you can see the instructions,bus card and spray bottle.


----------



## BlingItOn

Hey Eric - Are you using the same fill method for your designs as Sandy did in her video with the wine glass design? I've used that fill method a few times with success but I have also had a few times where I can do all of the steps to get the lines going through the design to prepare it for inserting the dots but when I do Transform Fit Object To Path I receive an error message saying "Cadlink MFC Application has Stopped Working". When I select cancel the whole program shuts down and I loose everything I was working on. Have you experienced this problem with any of the filled images you have done so far? I'm not sure what I am doing wrong. It has also happened to my when I am trying to fill in letters that were typed within the program.


----------



## SandyMcC

BlingItOn said:


> Hey Eric - Are you using the same fill method for your designs as Sandy did in her video with the wine glass design? I've used that fill method a few times with success but I have also had a few times where I can do all of the steps to get the lines going through the design to prepare it for inserting the dots but when I do Transform Fit Object To Path I receive an error message saying "Cadlink MFC Application has Stopped Working". When I select cancel the whole program shuts down and I loose everything I was working on. Have you experienced this problem with any of the filled images you have done so far? I'm not sure what I am doing wrong. It has also happened to my when I am trying to fill in letters that were typed within the program.


What Windows operating system are you running and how much RAM do you have? Do you have a lot of other programs running in the background? Occasionally we do have customers who get frequent crashing and it's isolated to their computers. In other words, I can open the same files and do the same things and the program doesn't crash. 

You can turn on Auto-Save and set it to whatever time period you want to use. It's located under Options>Automatic Save. Also, if you can make it crash at the same point each time, then save the file and send it to me and I'll test it out, as well.


----------



## BlingItOn

Well once again Sandy McC has been a great help. Problem solved with my program crashing....seems it may have been operator error and also I may have had too many programs running in the background on my laptop. 

I sent Sandy the two designs I was have problems with and she noticed that my fill lines were still separated and that I forgot to marquee select the entire design and do Arrange> Make Path before I did the Transform> Fit Object To Path to apply the circles to the lines for the fill. Once I did that final step the circles fell into place. 

Thanks for all of your help Sandy


----------



## SandyMcC

You're welcome! Forgetting that one step shouldn't necessarily make the program crash, but in this situation, I guess it was just enough to push the memory usage over the edge. So glad it's working now.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Wow Eric, you are doing a great job, where do you get you clip art I need a girl doing a high kick, I had a person see one of my cheer mom's on a lady and wanted to know if I could do one with a girl doing a high kick.


----------



## ashamutt

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Wow Eric, you are doing a great job, where do you get you clip art I need a girl doing a high kick, I had a person see one of my cheer mom's on a lady and wanted to know if I could do one with a girl doing a high kick.


 
Hey Ruby, 

I am not Eric, but here is his answer to your question:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t128865.html#post759514


----------



## danat

WOW, SO MUCH INFORMATION !!! i have a MAXX 24 have been at it for about 3 weeks now. Thanks to ms Sandym for all the help. this thread has been very inspiring. Thanks from Louisiana....


----------



## SandyMcC

Dana, Did you receive my last two emails regarding your resizing questions? I never heard back and I'm concerned you're not receiving my emails. We can talk by phone tomorrow if you like.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thank you Ms. B I appreciate it.


----------



## Leg cramps

just got back from outta town.here is a new design i just whipped up.


----------



## SandyMcC

Cool design, Eric! You might want to move the circles in her left arm and leg a little closer together. But otherwise it looks spectacular! It's so amazing how much detail you can get with such a small number of circles!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

That is great Eric!


----------



## Leg cramps

ok so I just put my hawk on a holley hawks football shirt.It came out real nice,looks great in person!I just want to say even though this is only a two color,when the design is so big and the tape is so flimsy it is hard to line up.you really only get one chance at it!It really makes me feel better knowing i earned the money im going to charge for a shirt like this.tee shirt $2.76 ,1886 stones for front and 257 stones for sleeve for a total of 2157 stones.im selling retail @ $30 all day.


----------



## danat

how exactly are you doing your multi color designs. i'm scared of messing up. thanks


----------



## ashamutt

Leg cramps said:


> here is my track decal,this also shows you the hanging bag I bought from clearbags.I also include a pict of the back,you can see the instructions,bus card and spray bottle.


 
Looks great LC! 

Ok, I am going to bug you again. 

What is the size of the bag in the picture?
Do you have a link to the exact product at Clearbags?

And, did you purchase different size bags? or just one size?


----------



## Leg cramps

Dana.... take the dance design above.I will click on the dancer and only cut her holes.then i will click on the pink letters and only cut those.Then fill the template with stones for the dancer and pull them up with transfer tape.then i will fill the template with pink letters up and use the same transfer tape to pick those up.you just gotta eyeball them.keep a good grip on your tape so it doesnt slip outta your hands and fall on the stones.take your time its not hard with small designs say 4x4 or 4x8 just when they get bigger.you can always grab the stones off the tape and start over so the only thing you might waste is time plucking them off to restart and setting the stones back in your template.dont be nervouse take a deep breath everything will be ok.it also will get easier and faster the more you do.I also always turn my tape over and make sure all my stones have glue on them and they are all flat.sometimes when you pull them out of the template they turn a little on you but just take the tip of your finger and gently touch them and they usually fall right back to flat and where they should be.


----------



## miamirhinestone

when I make my templates for multi color or multi size stones I put guide holes on the four corners.
That way when you go to lay the transfer paper for the 2nd, 3rd,4th time you just need to align 2 dots and it should lay right over the design.
Hope this helps


----------



## Leg cramps

Mrs B.

I started out getting 5 different size bags.then I ordered 5 more size bags,then I just ordered 3 more.I wish I would have gotten all at once cuase it seemed shipping was pricey each time so id reccommend buy all at once.clearbags is very easy to order from first choose the width then choose the heigth.I got like 4.25x4.25,4.25x 6,4.25 x8, 4.25x 10,4.25 x12,6x6,10x10 I know im forgetting a couple... it depends on your designs but i can tell you that i have used each.Now they have changed thier site around so it is different now.I got hanging self adhesive bags.here is thier new page to start from type in your width and height and thickness I would say 1/8" would be fine on that.you will see in thier diagram exactly what that is.hope this helps you and if you want an exact list of my sizes i can round them up for you.
Search By Size


----------



## mfatty500

When I do 2 color designs I make a copy of the circle, drag it to the outside of the design, and leave it (one on each side) only changing the color to cut the template. Fill the first template color. Leaving the stone in the template, fill your second color and remove the stone that were used for reference points. When ready to press remove the stone.


----------



## mfatty500

Sorry did not see Alex's post but it is the same thing.


----------



## Leg cramps

here is another shirt order.


----------



## Leg cramps

here is a multi color peace sign,one of the many smaller items im stocking up on for the public market.


----------



## CyberSultan

Leg cramps said:


> here is a multi color peace sign,one of the many smaller items im stocking up on for the public market.


That looks awesome!


----------



## Leg cramps

just got a call,from a lady in the church choir,says she wants a red shirt with BGC on it.if she likes it there is 90 women in the group!I ordered 2 shirts one im going to do what she wants,the other im gonna put the jesus face on the front and bmg with a cross on the back and give it to her as a sample.it should knock her socks off!I hope i land this could be a nice account!wish me luck ill update when i know!im going to the warehouse to pick up the shirts now.


----------



## sjidohair

you are so lucky to live close to where you can go pick up product,,,,, 

MMM


----------



## Leg cramps

that is so true!i am lucky it is only 15 minutes away and they usually pull the order as soon as i call and it is waiting by the time i get there.also saves huge on shipping cost!


----------



## Leg cramps

i also picked up a big red tote bag .i plan on giving her the tote bag,a decal and her shirt.bling a ling!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

LOL bling a ling is right you are blessed!


----------



## msewspecial

Eric,

I took the plunge yesterday after spending weeks on the forums and talking with many un-knowledgeable people at ISS in Atlanta, and purchased the Groove E. Sandy has been very quick to respond to all of my questions and I felt like I could not go wrong with my selection. So be on the lookout for me in the next week or so as I am learning. I have been so inspired by all of your creations and hope to learn as quick.

Marcy


----------



## mfatty500

msewspecial said:


> Eric,
> 
> I took the plunge yesterday after spending weeks on the forums and talking with many un-knowledgeable people at ISS in Atlanta, and purchased the Groove E. Sandy has been very quick to respond to all of my questions and I felt like I could not go wrong with my selection. So be on the lookout for me in the next week or so as I am learning. I have been so inspired by all of your creations and hope to learn as quick.
> 
> Marcy


Sandy is Awesome.


----------



## danat

thanks for the help. i think i just need to practice and get confident with the multi-color process.. 

Eric, your Jesus looks fanastic, should be an easy sell.

i know this question has been asked before somewhere on here, but can anyone tell me where to buy the decal material from? im in Louisiana. thanks danat


----------



## danat

Eric, What are your favorite fonts to use, i have problems finding them, your fonts look great...well all your stuf looks great. i'm very impressed.


----------



## danat

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Wow Eric, you are doing a great job, where do you get you clip art I need a girl doing a high kick, I had a person see one of my cheer mom's on a lady and wanted to know if I could do one with a girl doing a high kick.


MS. RUBY, I found a girl kicking in "open click art.com" the name was AEROBIC DANCER, its a black and white and i think it will work well.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks Dana, I am about to check it out now.


----------



## Leg cramps

dana,
Im not sure what font it is,i have been using the ones from my acs studio software.I also can use any from photoshop and bring the jpeg into studio and vectorize so that gives me alot more fonts to play with.as far as selection it depends on design.I like to use big bold ones like impact.


----------



## Leg cramps

* ALL* Bella t-shirts/fleece on sale!

all tee shirt material long sleeve and short sleeve *$1.00*

all fleece *$5.00*


*this is where I buy my shirts its only 15 minutes from me.yesterday when i went there they told me about the clearance!*

*go to the website.in the search box put in bella.three boxes labeled bella will come up,click on one.that will pull up the styles.click on a style and it will pull up what they have in inventory.the prices listed are thier retail,wholesale is around half of those amounts.if you order please try to mention eric from ba da bling sent you!*

Gauss Sales Co. - Home

*here is what I ordered....*
#1001 
Navy 5-2x
Cardinal 5-m,5-l,5-2x
Baby blue 5-xl,5-2x
Pink 5xl

#1005
Navy 10-s,4-m,4-2x
Lilac 5-m

#1007
Heather/black 5-xl,5-2x
White/pink 4xl
Heather/navy 5-s,2-m,5-l,5-xl

#1011
Black 12-s,12-2x

#1080
Black 13-l
Pink 12-xl,12-2x
Navy 12-xl
Baby blue 12-xl,12-2x

#2000
White/navy 5-s,5-m
White/red 5-s,5-m,5-xl
Heather/black 5-xl
White/heather 5-l,5-2x
Heather/navy 5-s,5-m
White/baby blue 5-s,5-m,5-l,5-xl,5-2x
White/pink 5-s,5-m,5-l,5-xl,5-2x

#2020
Black/red 10-s,10-m,10-l,10-2x
Heather/black 5-m,5-xl,5-2x
White/navy 5-s,5-xl,5-2x
White/black 3-l,4-xl,5-2x
White/red 5-s,5-m,1-l,5-xl,5-2x
White/baby blue 1-s,1-m,5-l,4-xl,5-2x

#6000
Pink 6-s,6-m,6-l,6-2x
Black 1-m
Purple 1-xl
Baby blue 6-s,6-xl


#5001
Cardinal 5-s,5-l,5-xl,5-2x
Army green 2-s,5-m,5-l,3-xl
Navy 1-m,5-l
Pink 11-xl
Baby blue 

#1001
Navy 5-2x
Cardinal 5-m,5-l,5-2x
Baby blue 5-xl,5-2x
Pink 5-xl

#7010 
Baby blue/navy 5-s,5-m,5-xl,3-2x

#807
Navy 5-l
Black 5-l,1-xl
Baby blue 5-s,4-xl

#875
Black 5-s,3-m,12-l,1-xl,6-2x
Pink 2-s,2-m,2-l,2-xl,2-2x
Baby blue 2-s,2-m,2-l,2-xl,2-2x

#9007 
Navy 2-s,2-m,2-l
Black 2-s,11-m
Pink 1-s,2-l
Baby blue 2-s,2-m,2-l,2-xl,2-2x

#9010
Baby blue/navy 1-s,1-m ,1-l

#7007
Pink 2-s,2-m,2-l,2-xl,2-2x

#5001
Cardinal 5-s,5-l,5-xl,5-2x
Army green 2-s,5-m,5-l,3-xl
Navy 1-m,5-l
Pink 11-xl
Baby blue 


#9001
Pink 24-s,24-m,24-l
Baby blue 24-s,24-m,24-l

#9011
Baby blue 12-s,12-m,12-l

#1011
Black 12-s,12-2x

#9020 
White/baby blue 12-s,12-m,12-l

funny I just spent 1400 bucks and I feel great!lol..im so excited,this will really add to my profits.hope that some of you can get in on it!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Eric, that is grand I am trying I don't see those great prices. I sign up for an account my confirmation email has not come through yet. I guess you will see the discount prices once you can log in.


----------



## Leg cramps

they wont be posting the pricing on them but they are on clearance!you can call them to confirm.id suggest buying while you can.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks I will call and see what I can get.


----------



## Janet and Tim

Perth Australia is a bit too far away and the shipping costs do not make up for the savings. Our supplies hardly ever have clearances let alone throwing things out at those prices. Lucky critter good luck, not that it sounds like you need it... Enjoy your business success


----------



## Leg cramps

here a designs applied to a shirt....


----------



## wwpro

Can't see any good price on the website Eric


----------



## Leg cramps

wwpro,
My website is under construction,sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Leg cramps

here is a request I had got for irish dance shoes.I sold a t-shirt,and 2 shamrock decals.

I also was at an irish bar last night and gave the manager an shamrock decal.told him I could also do shirts.He said hes thinks they would be great for st pattys day and will give the decal and info to the owner.crossing my fingers.there are alot of irish pubs around me I think st pattys day is gonna be huge for me if I work it right!


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> here is a request I had got for irish dance shoes.I sold a t-shirt,and 2 shamrock decals.
> 
> I also was at an irish bar last night and gave the manager an shamrock decal.told him I could also do shirts.He said hes thinks they would be great for st pattys day and will give the decal and info to the owner.crossing my fingers.there are alot of irish pubs around me I think st pattys day is gonna be huge for me if I work it right!


Love the design work! You continue to soar!

And great idea about St. Patty's day! Hmmm... my son now lives in Boston... bet there would be a lot of interest in shamrocks, there! : )


----------



## dan-ann

new question eric. When you are applying these fill designs what type of shirt are you using. are they a heavier material? My source for the ladies tops my people like do not have great colors this year and the long sleeve crew necks that I am finding are light weight which I have been hesitant to use do the the fills


----------



## Serenity10

Eric,

Do you know how long the clearance will last through this store? I tried getting a hold of someone yesterday and missed. 

Thanks,
April


----------



## Leg cramps

sally the bella shirt that is in the pict i beleive is 4oz. thin... but the women like it.I also have shirts that are heavier too.


----------



## Leg cramps

april they will sell at that price till its all gone from inventory.the quantities shown are pretty current they update nightly.


----------



## Leg cramps

i just heard back from the local youth football league.Im dropping off sample for the board.they said they have one more home game oct 17th that i might be able to set up for.I also have a bunch of samples im dropping off at a sports store...let ya know how it goes


----------



## Leg cramps

for a local canine boutique....


----------



## Leg cramps

here it is on a shirt


----------



## SandyMcC

ADORABLE with a capital "A"!!!!!


----------



## Leg cramps

Anyone start their halloween designs yet?:d


----------



## miamirhinestone

Very Nice I have some old ones I need to find with the mess of templates


----------



## discoqueen

Leg cramps said:


> Anyone start their halloween designs yet?:d


CUTE!!!! You have some of the best designs!


----------



## sunnydayz

Leg cramps said:


> Anyone start their halloween designs yet?:d


That is such a cute design, I love it  Thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## Leg cramps

my second halloween design


----------



## irish

Eric, I think you are having way too much fun :LOL


----------



## Serenity10

Eric,

did you design those or did you change them over from clipart you found? Just wondering. Trying to decide what approach I may use.


April


----------



## Leg cramps

April,
I designed the pumpkin.the castle and witch were clip art from google images.put all three together and wahhhlahhhhh!


----------



## Imperfect Societ

I think you have a winner with that name =).


----------



## Leg cramps

here is the pink cancer ribbon on a brown/pink shirt


----------



## Leg cramps

ok so I have a hair stylist who wants a shirt,her last named is ruff.I thought hey ruff cut! cool slogan for her shirt.shes gonna love it.It came out real nice!sometimes i impress myself!love it love it love it!


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> ok so I have a hair stylist who wants a shirt,her last named is ruff.I thought hey ruff cut! cool slogan for her shirt.shes gonna love it.It came out real nice!sometimes i impress myself!love it love it love it!


lolol Amazing!!! 

Ms. Ruff is going to flip her wig when she sees this!


----------



## Imperfect Societ

Haha..too cute.


----------



## Leg cramps

I finally had a chance to shoot one of my models.I love the chrome in the shot!She will be on my web site.Nice "shirt" huh?
Sometimes I really love my job!especially hand picking my models.


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> I finally had a chance to shoot one of my models.I love the chrome in the shot!She will be on my web site.Nice "shirt" huh?
> Sometimes I really love my job!especially hand picking my models.


Wow, Eric! She's so hot I'm surprised she didn't set off the Auto Sprinkler next to her!


----------



## Leg cramps

LMAO so true!wait till i shoot my other model I have lined up,cute asian girl with jet black hair and blue eyes!I have a professional photographer that said hed shoot them for free but I took this one myself,on my phone!lol


----------



## mfatty500

SandyMcC said:


> Wow, Eric! She's so hot I'm surprised she didn't set off the Auto Sprinkler next to her!


Same thing I was thinking Sandy! What did the shirt say?


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Eric, I am with Irish I think you are having way too much fun! 
Great job.


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is the BGC shirt for the church chior.hopefully I can get all 90 women to order.ill keep you posted.


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is the american sign language shirt


----------



## Leg cramps

how about this one?So cute!


----------



## msewspecial

Love this!! This one would be perfect for several moms that I volunteer with!! That is what I always call them!!


----------



## SandyMcC

Love ALL of your new ones... the cupcake is just the COOLEST!!!


----------



## ashamutt

Ba Da Bling US Eric!!!!!


----------



## Imperfect Societ

Do all of you make these yourself and sell strictly online?


----------



## Leg cramps

donna,
yes I make the templates myself.I use the knk studio software which came with my groove e cutter $599.Sandymcc is my sales rep.she has helped me figure out the software with her follow along videos.she also is very quick to answer any questions.she has also helped me with a few of my earlier designs.I have a web site.well started a web site....havent worked on it in a while.its really not ready to be made public yet.I am prolly going to be 90% word of mouth and 10% web site sales.


----------



## Imperfect Societ

If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy yours and are you happy with it? How long does it take to produce a custom sticker and what is the average cost? I'd love to start creating custom bling and expand our offerings..just not sure I want more epuipment.


----------



## Imperfect Societ

Do you use hot fix rhinestones and how in the world do they go into those little holes the right way LOL!


----------



## miamirhinestone

Ancient chinese secret 

The holes need to be cut a bit bigger then the stone and everyone uses different sizes for their crazy stonning ways


----------



## Leg cramps

Sure no problem i can answer your questions.I bought a 15x15 heat press from sunie$249,

I bought a groove e cutter with software from sandymcc $599.

I buy my template material from signwarehouse 
VHRT-425-S-15 HARTCO SANDMASK 15X10YRDS 25MIL 
i think it was $66.

I buy my transfer tape from JSI sign 12"x90ft $40.

I buy my rhinestones from Shine art.I now buy the korean instead of pellosa.

I buy my decal material from xpel.12"x120ft for $346

i buy hanging bags for the decals at clearbags.comAround 8-11 bucks per 100 per size.

I buy my template backer foam board from dollar store.

when I design I set my hole diameter at 3.49mm.I set my hole spacing at 3.80mm on center.I then cut my template material to the right dimensions and peel the paper backer off and apply it to a carrier mat.the cutter then cuts the holes.I peel the template off the backer and id say 95% of the little holes stay stuck to the matt.then i pluck the few holes that didnt come off my template.then I take it and stick it to my foam board and thats it template complete.I then take the template and put it in a glass baking dish and pour the stones on it.I swish them around in a circular motion with a uline paint brush from home depot$2.49.I think that they fall into place becuase the top of the stone is faceted so it does not fit in the hole .the bottom fits in nice.once the bottom falls in the hole the loose stones on top that im brushing dont knock them out.the loose stones however get knocked out and replaced by a stone facing up.its really neat how this does it.then i take transfer tape and from here i can either cut a contour of the design and cut and weed the decal material, then put the stones on that and heat press into the decal material...or i can take the transfer tape with the stones and directly press onto a shirt.im going to make an instructional video as soon as I get the chance.Hope this answers some of your questions.


----------



## ashamutt

Awesome, helpful and informative post Eric!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Leg cramps

here is that volleyball design i used as an example


----------



## Imperfect Societ

This is great news and the information is extremely helpful. I'm trying to justify buying a klic n kut and I think this just made up my mind for me =).


----------



## Imperfect Societ

Nice design too =) but I still like the cupcake =).


----------



## Leg cramps

I love my system!And Sandymcc(forum member) is awesome.She has alot of free videos to watch that cover everything you need to know.She also sells videos on her site and when you purchase from her she gives you 7 to choose from!She also asnwers questions quick!Plus she gives you 3 hours of free phone support!All that in it self is worth buying one.I have no problems with my groove e.I found the software easy to use,along with the videos it was a pretty quick learning curve.now I can whip out designs real fast!


----------



## Leg cramps

think of it this way...if you sell your shirts for 20-30 dollars depending on design it will only take 30 shirts for you to pay it off.I sent a friend of mine (shes a teacher to school with a shirt and I have gotten 8 orders from her referral and they keep on coming.I got 4 orders more today from this one shirt sample.they design was already done.I spent more time waiting for the press to heat up then to put the stones in the template and put them on transfer tape.I sold them for 25 each.so I spent mabey 15 minutes working on them and made 100 bucks.I also have another teacher i sent to a different school and she text me that both the kids and faculty was going nuts over it!she just text me a few minutes ago and told me shes going to set something up with the bookstore.I also have a football game i was approved to set up for on oct 17th.Ill be making all kinds of stuff to sell there.for both teams.im starting to pick up and I havent even gone out trying to sell yet!plus im going to the rochester public market.100 bucks for a booth and thousands go through on a saturday.so much to do so little time to do it.but honestly I love doing it.especially the desining end.and I prefer shirts to decals.


----------



## Leg cramps

Just whipped this one out.took mabey 10 minutes.Cant leave out the band kids!


----------



## SandyMcC

Another very clever design!


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is the cupcake on one of my $1 bella 3/4 sleeve shirts.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Eric, why did you switch stones, I bought the Pellosa in crystal? Do I need to get the Korean, I only do shirts no decals?


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I really like that!


----------



## lizziemaxine

Leg cramps said:


> Just whipped this one out.took mabey 10 minutes.Cant leave out the band kids!


Love the band design.


----------



## vgary

Leg cramps said:


> Here is the cupcake on one of my $1 bella 3/4 sleeve shirts.


 
Where in the heck do you find $1 Bella baseball shirts like that????


----------



## Leg cramps

Ruby,
I swithced to korean from pellosa bucuase the price.I really see nothing wrong with korean stones they shine very nice.


----------



## Leg cramps

VGARY,

*ALL* Bella t-shirts/fleece on sale!

all tee shirt material long sleeve and short sleeve *$1.00*

all fleece *$5.00*


*this is where I buy my shirts its only 15 minutes from me.yesterday when i went there they told me about the clearance!*

*go to the website.in the search box put in bella.three boxes labeled bella will come up,click on one.that will pull up the styles.click on a style and it will pull up what they have in inventory.the prices listed are thier retail,wholesale is around half of those amounts.if you order please try to mention eric from ba da bling sent you!They are all on clearance $1 for tees $5 for fleece!*

Gauss Sales Co. - Home


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks, I just placed an order on Thursday, if I knew they shine the same and was cheaper I would have switch, next time I will know. Thanks


----------



## Leg cramps

Hi ,thought id give an update to what ive been up to lately...I have been pressing stones onto the shirts I got at clearance for the last home games for our local pop warner team.everything is going well.I stoned and press 24 yesterday.I have been getting proofs ready for a customer looking for templates.I also need to start designing an add for the Jack and jill vendor book. This is an international organization and their conference is here October 16, 2010. I will also be setting up a booth there! The Jack and Jill colors are light blue and pink. It is an organization for professional women of color, who reside primarily in communities where there is not a lot of diversity so more often than not their children attend schools without a lot of diversity who want to make sure that their children meet and know other children and families of color and work together to ensure academic, social and emotional support are in place for their children to be successful. 

the requirements of the add are....
 
*SPECIFICATIONS: *
Submit a print-ready ad in 300 dpi PDF format and CYMK color mode (NO rich black) with fonts embedded as an email attachment. All files may be uploaded to our FTP site 

ok here is the thing I have photoshop 7 elements.how do I set it to be CYMK color mode?I see when I am opening a new file there is a spot to select color mode but the choices are bitmap,grayscale or rgb color.I dont see CMYKand what does fonts embedded as an email attachment mean?
Im pretty sure photoshop can save as a pdf but not certain.


----------



## Imperfect Societ

Check under edit >color settings.


----------



## Imperfect Societ

To change the Info palette options you can try this: Click the triangle in the upper right corner to open the Info palette menu and choose Palette Options. In the Info Palette Options dialog box, for First Color Readout, choose whichever option you want. Options should be:

Actual Color Displays values in the current color mode of the image.
Proof Color Displays values for the output color space of the image.
A color mode Displays the color values in that color mode.
Total Ink Displays the total percentage of all CMYK ink at the pointer’s current location, based on the values set in the CMYK Setup dialog box.
Opacity Displays the opacity of the current layer. This option does not apply to the background.


----------



## Leg cramps

im soooo busy!just got a booth at the western ny cheerleading compition! yeah baby here we go!


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> im soooo busy!just got a booth at the western ny cheerleading compition! yeah baby here we go!


 That's a GREAT idea! Be sure you have plenty of business cards to hand out, too!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Leg cramps said:


> im soooo busy!just got a booth at the western ny cheerleading compition! yeah baby here we go!


Off and running!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## vgary

Wow, Eric, you are gonna get VERY busy!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Leg cramps

I just got invited to another cheer compition in november.wow...ok well I just finished designing and placing the add for the internation vendor jack and jill catalog.take a look( i took out contact info )


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> I just got invited to another cheer compition in november.wow...ok well I just finished designing and placing the add for the internation vendor jack and jill catalog.take a look( i took out contact info )


Did you forget to attach?


----------



## vgary

That's super Eric!

I need a little help. What color stones is everyone using for purple? The Amethyst almost looks too dark and the Lt. Amethyst too light. Maybe if I have an idea what you use and are successful with in your designs, I'll lean that way. I have a school whose colors are purple and gold. I use Lt. Topaz for gold.


----------



## Leg cramps

lol no i didnt forget to attach.tried jpeg...too big.tried pdk.missing security code.tried to take pict with my phone...servers down.lol ill post as soon as I can.Sandy get your email I sent??


----------



## SandyMcC

No... I don't have anything in my email folder from you. How long ago did you send it? Trying sending it again, I guess.


----------



## Leg cramps

Heading out to the western ny cheer compition now.Ill update later!busy week!I have around 100 decals and 200 shirts/sweatshirts to sell.crossing my fingers!ill take a video diary today and post as soon as I can!


----------



## sjidohair

I wish you Great luck today Eric,, you have worked hard to get where you are,, 
Have a awesome day
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Leg cramps

well had a decent day.didnt sell what I thought i would.I think the problem was they were all pee wee's.mom still had a say in what hey could buy.plus I was set up next to a woman selling little cheer teddy bears with pom poms.all the little kids wanted bears.like being set up next to a candy store.lol.Got a tip thought on another cheer compition next weekend with high school girls.another vendor said the high school girls get off the bus with a handfull of money.so hopefully I can get a booth there!


----------



## sjidohair

Eric, 
Keep plugging away,, once you find the right places to sell, your designs will sell themselves... 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Boomerbabe

It will just get better and better. You will find the right venues and then watch the $$$$$ roll in


----------



## ldelzer

I'm new to the rhinestone world (that's why I've read your WHOLE THREAD! ha!). 

But, I've been on the road to a lot of shows prior to opening my permanent business. I just wanted to offer my 2 cents on the show (since it sounds like it wasn't as productive as you hoped):
1) Take pics of your display. You can share them here and I (or others) can give you feedback. Display is crucially important and it's a learned skill. Most of us that have done shows would probably cringe at our first displays! 
2) Many of the people that you meet at shows are professionals. This is what they do every weekend and it's either sink or swim. They can be your best friends as far as helping to mentor you. Most are very helpful and friendly. 
3) Do NOT underestimate the buying power of those little girls. Trust me, those cheer moms drop some serious money on their princesses. You gotta figure out how to display and market your merchandise so that they can see how much they NEED your items.  Even in a recession, a mom will do without so her little girl can have the moon. 
4) you'll learn the shows that are worth doing and the ones that are better to pass on. The only way to learn is to try.
5) Make as much stuff as humanly possible in order to take to shows. You can't sell it if you don't have it.

Hope that encouragement helps! Even though I've done tons of shows for several years, I still get surprised every now and then. One show can have you sell out of Product A. The next weekend, nobody wants Product A. It's a fickle world, I guess.


----------



## sjidohair

ldelzer said:


> I'm new to the rhinestone world (that's why I've read your WHOLE THREAD! ha!).
> 
> But, I've been on the road to a lot of shows prior to opening my permanent business. I just wanted to offer my 2 cents on the show (since it sounds like it wasn't as productive as you hoped):
> 1) Take pics of your display. You can share them here and I (or others) can give you feedback. Display is crucially important and it's a learned skill. Most of us that have done shows would probably cringe at our first displays!
> 2) Many of the people that you meet at shows are professionals. This is what they do every weekend and it's either sink or swim. They can be your best friends as far as helping to mentor you. Most are very helpful and friendly.
> 3) Do NOT underestimate the buying power of those little girls. Trust me, those cheer moms drop some serious money on their princesses. You gotta figure out how to display and market your merchandise so that they can see how much they NEED your items.  Even in a recession, a mom will do without so her little girl can have the moon.
> 4) you'll learn the shows that are worth doing and the ones that are better to pass on. The only way to learn is to try.
> 5) Make as much stuff as humanly possible in order to take to shows. You can't sell it if you don't have it.
> 
> Hope that encouragement helps! Even though I've done tons of shows for several years, I still get surprised every now and then. One show can have you sell out of Product A. The next weekend, nobody wants Product A. It's a fickle world, I guess.


Great post,, about the shows.
I agree about the display,, and setup.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Congrats Eric way to work!


----------



## Leg cramps

well we were suppose to have an 8 x 8 spot but luckily were had a corner and wound up being 12x12 becuase I had 4 doulble racks.I brought 200 shirts all hung on the rackes with probally 15 designs.I also brought car decals that hung on a pegboard in clear hanging bags.the little cheerleader was my top seller in decals.I had a small 3x3 table with a black tablecloth with badablingme in rhinestones pressed on the front.I plan on pressing alot of my designs right on this.I did get an order for a tablecloth from another vendor!

well got nixxed on selling at the high school girls cheer comp this weekend.The woman who runs the compition also sells apparell and doesnt wish for any compititon.However she would like to supply her own things for me to put my designs on.So I feel that will be good for me.she does alot of compitions and gets alot of team orders.Now I got to sit and figure out fair pricing.If you cant beat em might as well join them!She was very friendly and professional and I think we will have a nice bus. relationship.


----------



## Imperfect Societ

Wow Eric, glad to hear you had some success. I've run into those situations where the event planner sells products and views me as competition as well, but I usually find that if we sit and talk, and I pull "similar" products and just sell items they don't have, it usually works out. Might want to consider putting you designs on tote bags or duffle bags since cheerleaders usually carry their life with them when they travel to games lol.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Yes, Eric the cheerleader here love the bags!


----------



## Leg cramps

Speaking of bags....I just put *love*(with a heart not the word) *my ****zu* on one and gave it to my dog groomer.shes gonna hang it in her shop. she also was going to check with the local dog compititons to see if I can set up there.


----------



## Leg cramps

lmao too funny...thats SH*IT*ZU


----------



## Leg cramps

just heard back rfom my dog groomer there is an agility compititon this weeked we have been invited to! Chug a lug!


----------



## Leg cramps

ok here is a border collie design for the agility compition this weeked.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Like it, nice work


----------



## ldelzer

You know what else I think would be cute? If you could find designs that are "signature" pieces of an agility course. For example: a dog on the teeter totter, or the A frame, or the high walk, or weaving poles. Or a jump?

I would guestimate probably 50% of agility dogs are Border Collies, but I would also think that all the other breed owners feel neglected since Border Collies kinda rule the roost in their division. I'm trying to think about how to capture 100% of the audience. KWIM?

Then if there's funny phrases that would make sense to an agility person (which I am not). Maybe something like:
Building obstacles at home $500
practicing for 750 hours... Exhuasting
FINALLY hearing _____(First place?)____ .... priceless.

Or something like .... "Heel!" but I don't think Agility folks worry about heeling as much. (but there has to be an agility phrase that all agility people understand and would see the humor)

Hope that makes sense. I know the above thing is too much for rhinestones but it's just the idea ...


----------



## Leg cramps

Thats all good advice.when i went to the cheer comp. i pre made 200 shirts.this time i made 5 designs,and im bringing one of each style garment and size that I have in stock(about 100).Im going to take special orders such as dog names and thier syings like you suggested.Ill let you know how it goes!


----------



## Leg cramps

here is three of them.plus i have the border collie i posted earlier and the basic dog paw. for the austrlian sheppard I mixed black brown and crystal.looks sweet.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Should get some sales from these....cute shirts


----------



## SandyMcC

Very nice, Eric!!! I think you've just inspired me to design a pattern for my dog... a La-chon. Hmmm....


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Good job Eric I wish you the best!


----------



## sunnydayz

Eric I love the border collie one, that is so cute. Boy you have just been a busy boy haven't you hehe. You are doing awesome. And thanks so much for posting up all the pics of what can be done, it really helps others to be able to visualize what can truly be done !!!


----------



## Leg cramps

well here is my report on the agility comp.
I sold 4 dog paw decals.
but i did get to watch them spend thier money on getting their dogs a massage!lol
there was a lady selling goat milk soap she did pretty good.Heck I bought three bars!lol
got a few leads though.
cheer fundraiser coming up this weekend.
cant sell if you dont try though!


----------



## Boomerbabe

leads are good, exposure is good, great attitude is priceless


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> well here is my report on the agility comp.
> I sold 4 dog paw decals.
> but i did get to watch them spend thier money on getting their dogs a massage!lol
> there was a lady selling goat milk soap she did pretty good.Heck I bought three bars!lol
> got a few leads though.
> cheer fundraiser coming up this weekend.
> cant sell if you dont try though!


This weekend, I taught a KNK retreat in San Diego. Since I've not previously received an overly enthusiastic response from my own friends about adding rhinestone decals to their car windows, I instead made one at the retreat and stuck it to my laptop! Now THAT went over well! So, think about showing a number of different uses for the decals... you could have a coffee mug or a large glass with a decal attached. Bring your laptop and have one attached. Maybe a photo frame and a mirror, a vase... anything that's a hard surface! Hey... maybe a doggie bowl for the doggie decals! Or... how about a 3 ring binder? Hmmm... maybe I'll try sticking one to my purse and see how that works? 

It's time to start thinking outside the box... especially with the holiday season approaching. What would make for great gifts?


----------



## irish

Sandy, I like your thinking


----------



## SandyMcC

Thanks!

There's nothing better than spending a couple of days with 16 creative people who are all together in one room, learning and sharing. One creative idea spawns another and then another and so forth.


----------



## mfatty500

Hey Sandy, how about a retreat here in sunny Chicago, in January, I promise It's a dry cold! And yes I'm creative!


----------



## SandyMcC

A dry cold... too funny!!! 

Will you cover my wardrobe expenses? I don't own a winter coat, nor mittens, nor caps, nor scarves! I don't even have a sweater. I have two sweatshirts that get me through our brutal sunny winter here in Phoenix! 

How about a retreat in, maybe, June, instead?


----------



## mfatty500

We'll hook you up, just happen to know someone in Rhinestone apparel biz we may even turn the furnace on for you! Like they(whoever they are ) say no balls no babies.


----------



## dan-ann

June in the Chicago area would be wonderful - after that the humidity moves in


----------



## ldelzer

Eric- Shows are very hit or miss. It's a real learning experience for sure! Usually, I recommend checking out shows as a spectator before I pay to participate. I want to see the types of vendors and what shopping is going on. Generally speaking, your better shows will charge more money as an entry. Also, your better shows may well be full- some here in Texas we have to apply (and pay! blech!) in the Spring for a Fall show. My general rule of thumb is that I want to do at least 5x's my expenses (entry, hotel, gas, food) in sales for me to consider a show to be "worth it".


----------



## Leg cramps

*BaDaBlingMe.com* is now open for bus.Check it out,let me know what you think.Im still messing with it mostly just have to finish putting design sizes on everything.I also need to make the home page pictures links to those catagories.right now you just have to click on the catagories under shopping


----------



## Boomerbabe

Eric,
Looks great, very "blingy". Terrific designs. Only problem I had was that the sign language "I love you" didn't open a picture when I clicked on it. You have been very busy. Good luck with the site. Hope you get lots of sales. 
Congratulations/


----------



## sjidohair

Good job Eric,,, looks great,,
MMM
Sandy Jo


----------



## Leg cramps

well the last 2 events I did i said i was going to do great and didnt.so this time im not gonna sell [email protected]&t! mabey that will work. lol


----------



## ashamutt

I always say.... EXPECT the worst, but HOPE for the best!


OR.. PLAN for the worst, but HOPE for the best!
LOL


----------



## miamirhinestone

Great Job Eric lookin Good


----------



## Leg cramps

Ok so now im at the point where I need to get my site to come up if someone searches for rhinestone decals or shirts.I have no idea what to do yet so Ill be posting here as I go along.Lot to learn!


----------



## Leg cramps

ok been looking for 20 minutes now and I think I have it all figured out.lol.
heres what I found.to me this looks like a great place to start.
DIY Website Promotion | How to Create and Submit Websites to Search Engines like Google | Free Site Submission | Website Ranking | Do It Yourself

Here is a good place to find keywords:
https://adwords.google.com/o/Target...000&ideaRequestType=KEYWORD_IDEAS#search.none


----------



## Leg cramps

Well im considering a kiosk at a mall.any experience or suggestions?


----------



## irish

Is this going to be seasonal or permanent? I think I would go for a Christmas time one first and see how that goes.  

Hopefully someone with experience comes along with info. We don't live near a mall or I might consider it too.


----------



## Leg cramps

Well heres an update,not much going on here.I just put a few adds on my local craigs list.was simple and easy.see how that goes.....I also am going to do a facebook page.Im ready to start adding more desings to my web page.As soon as I get off my butt im going to hit the streets to start pitching to dance studios.still looking into mall kiosks.I need something to start working for me,the few events I have done were dissapointing.I will not give up though I know This will be profitable in the long run.starting a business is easy,making it work is another story.Ill kepp you posted as always.check out my site in a couple days after I have added my new designs.Im going for the wedding/bridal party catagory.Thanks Eric


----------



## irish

Hang in there Eric. You have some awesome designs and a great attitude and that will work for you.


----------



## sjidohair

Eric, 
I agree, with Irish,, keep pushing It takes a while to get your name out, 

Listen to what customers want,, When i started I did designs I thought would sell,
they sat and did not,, then I started listening,, this the key to success,, 

If you can find the demand for product and meet that ,, you will have found your nitch.

You are doing Great,, Keep your ears open, and your design thoughts open and you will find it ,, soon.
You do Great work,
If you need anything ,Or wanna chat, you know how to find me.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Leg cramps

Heres a new one for you!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Awesome. I do like your work


----------



## SandyMcC

That is SOOOO cute, Eric!


----------



## Leg cramps

here is a christmas tree.for the stones that are not green that i used as light Im going to edit those out before I cut my template.then im going to press design on shirt then manually place stones accordingly.


----------



## SandyMcC

I really really love your design!!! Are you going to use the two colors of green? Say, peridot and emerald?


----------



## Leg cramps

yes sandy two tone for the green!


----------



## SandyMcC

leg cramps said:


> yes sandy two tone for the green!:d



perfect!!!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Looks good Eric


----------



## Leg cramps

Today is a day to celebrate! I got my first website order!


----------



## CyberSultan

Congratulations Eric!!


----------



## sjidohair

Leg cramps said:


> Today is a day to celebrate! I got my first website order!


Awesome,, wohooooohooooooooooo
Very happy for you Eric

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## dan-ann

love that xmas tree - good job

sally


----------



## Boomerbabe

Leg cramps said:


> Today is a day to celebrate! I got my first website order!


Way to go!!!! Congratulations. And the $$$$$$$ starts rollin' in


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Congrats! I pray this is a great beginning for you.


----------



## Eview1

YYYEEESSSS! Way to go Man! Sending you lots of positive vibes



Leg cramps said:


> Today is a day to celebrate! I got my first website order!


----------



## Leg cramps

So weds I had my first internet order,I stopped at a bar later that night and played quick draw,2 nimbers 2 bucks a game.5 games in a row.It came in 3 times,won 440 bucks! so that was the icing on my cake!


----------



## SandyMcC

lol That's GREAT!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Leg cramps

UPDATE: got a cheer fundraising thing going on this weekend.Just finished up cutting a template and making transfers for a customer.Met a woman that owns 3 mall kiosks that says she has room for my decals(girls names)got a hit off my web site alot of teams going to be sending design to me.and the most exciting thing I have a customer that does a reality tv show that wants me to design for him and his employees.I cant say who yet sorry.still in the early stages working on designs for it now.I sure would love to land this one!update ya later!


----------



## Boomerbabe

WooHooo, Eric. Congratulations.


----------



## SandyMcC

YAY, ERIC!!! That's great news!!!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

You are a great inspiration Eric, go get em!


----------



## miamirhinestone

You remind me alot of me when I stated this venture everytime I got a call from a new customer or a new order it was incredible and still 4 years later the feeling has not gone away.
Congrats Eric wishing you a prosperous one


----------



## Leg cramps

So last night I'm driving and guess what...I got behind someone who had bought a baseball mom car decal from me.it was night time and boy lemme tell you this sucker shone so bright it was so neat.every light from all angles changed it it was so neat.it really gave me a breath. Of fresh air I know I got into the right business!


----------



## SandyMcC

Hey... how cool is that!!! I would have been REALLY excited to see that, too! : )


----------



## Leg cramps

So I am moving on and upwards.Im now starting to design with deco sparkle holographic vinyl and rhinestones.heres a few examples.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Eric 
you are so creative. I love seeing your designs. You inspire.


----------



## Leg cramps

Ok here is my first attemt at using multi size stones and deco sparkle vinyl.I know I need to touch it up a bit before im ready to sell,Id call this a rough draft.


----------



## BML Builder

Wow, Eric you are really making some nice designs. That one is especially nice. I like the way your creative juices flow. Another great design!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## dan-ann

Now this is very classey


----------



## danat

WOW, you do such a great job, looks to me like this was your calling..... GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## Leg cramps

Thats funny you said it is my calling.when i was a kid I told my dad i wanted to be an artist and he told me artist didnt make any money.he said i needed a trade.so i went to trade school.after trade school i went through a 5 yr apprenticeship and became a sheet metal journeyman.on his 50th b-day I drew him a poster and had a poem in it.
he looked at it,saw my signature.He then said wow.you drew this? i said yes.he said boy you really missed your calling.ill never forget it!lol
I had hurt my back,had to leave my trade.i figured I was going to start selling tee's.I went out and got myself a wacom cintuq 21'' graphic tablet.I started making tee shirt designs with it.then I stumbled onto this rhinestone section and decided this was the way to go for me.


----------



## Leg cramps

Heres one I call ball of love.


----------



## BML Builder

Another good one Eric!! Thanks for all your sharing!!


----------



## Leg cramps

Ok so here is an update on the cheer fundraiser.Did pretty good.actually it the first event I did that I felt ok when I left.there wasnt alot of people there either.this time I did deals like 
sweatshirts 1 for 25.00,2 for 32.00 3 for 40.00
everyone one went for the three deal.
did the same for shirts but most sales were sweats.gettin cold here in upstate ny.


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is a design with deco sparkle.Im going to try to cut it now.There is a clear backing on top of the vinyl.This I assume is the transfer tape.I imagine i need to put this face down on the cutter.I also need to mirror my image before I cut.once its cut I just need to weed it and press it.wish me luck,ill post my results.


----------



## Leg cramps

ok well, i set my blade so i could just see the tip.cut it twice.did not go all the way through.had set at 100 speed 100 force.
second attempt,moved blad out more,kept same settings,cut twice.did not go all the way through.
Third attempt,lil more blade and changed setting to 100 speed,130 force.partially went through.I wound up having to trace cut line with exacto knife.weeded it and pressed onto shirt.
have seen some instructions on web as warm or cold peel,easier to transfer when warm,after press wait 10 seconds.*uhhh no*.after you press it has to completely cool. I took it off the press and waved the shirt in the air for 30 seconds.then it came off.
i then put teflon over it and repressed it.
then I pressed the stones.
it came out great.I love the look!Im not sure whats up with the new droid phones cuase I took a picture and hour ago and sent it to my mail but hasnt come through yet.my old LG phone took 2 minutes.i will post as soon as they come through.All in all a success,Im def going to order more colors!


----------



## Leg cramps

heres another design


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> ok well, i set my blade so i could just see the tip.cut it twice.did not go all the way through.had set at 100 speed 100 force.
> second attempt,moved blad out more,kept same settings,cut twice.did not go all the way through.
> Third attempt,lil more blade and changed setting to 100 speed,130 force.partially went through.I wound up having to trace cut line with exacto knife.weeded it and pressed onto shirt.
> have seen some instructions on web as warm or cold peel,easier to transfer when warm,after press wait 10 seconds.*uhhh no*.after you press it has to completely cool. I took it off the press and waved the shirt in the air for 30 seconds.then it came off.
> i then put teflon over it and repressed it.
> then I pressed the stones.
> it came out great.I love the look!Im not sure whats up with the new droid phones cuase I took a picture and hour ago and sent it to my mail but hasnt come through yet.my old LG phone took 2 minutes.i will post as soon as they come through.All in all a success,Im def going to order more colors!


Hi Eric,

I don't know about the DecoSparkle, but the iron-on transfer sold at Accugraphic most definitely needs to be cut with the adhesive side up (thus, the heat protection layer down). You mirror your images before cutting and you only cut through the adhesive/vinyl layer and not through that thick heat protection layer. Then weed out the adhesive/vinyl layer that would be consider the waste, leaving your design ready to be flipped over and heat pressed to your shirt. Does that make sense? I believe Accugraphic has a video of this on You Tube.


----------



## Leg cramps

here is a couple pict of the deco sparkle.sorry for bad quality of photo.


----------



## Leg cramps

here is a decal I did for my mailbox.I live at the entrance of the track so everyone turning on my street is gonna light it up at night.I cant wait to see it.


----------



## sjidohair

looks great eric


----------



## Boomerbabe

You are just never ending  Looks great.


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is a cheerleader design for a local group.Have a cheer fundraiser for them on Dec 11th.


----------



## Leg cramps

well this one is self explanitory.deco sparkle and rhinestones


----------



## Boomerbabe

I LOVE Ellen!!!!! Nice one. Trying to win a trip to LA to be part of her 12 days of Christmas Giveaways. Wish me luck


----------



## Leg cramps

here is the silver bullets on a jacket


----------



## ic09

Leg cramps said:


> here is the silver bullets on a jacket


If you don't mind me asking, how much of a discount do you give for this type of fundraiser and do you go to the schools to sell or do they do the selling after you sell them a certain amount of shirts?


----------



## Leg cramps

I have not gone to any groups yet for fundraisers.YET.
when I do I will have flyers with the products and prices and a sign up sheet.
I will give the group their price breakdown. 

for example lets take a basic tee shirt.on the flyer it will be retailed for $22.00.this is what the group will sell them for.
on the price breakdown i will charge the group something like this...
1-12 shirts $18. (their profit is $4.00 ea)
13-24 shirts $17. $5.00
25-36 shirts $16. $6.00
37-48 shirts $15. $7.00

The cheer fundraiser I have talked about in my post that I have gone to is just a bunch of vendors.
They give you a sign up sheet.everyone who buys something puts down a cheerleaders name.at the end of the event the vendor give a percentage of that sale to the cheerleader.It was up to each vendor to decide what percentage to give.from 10% to 25%.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I like your mailbox, great idea!!


----------



## Leg cramps

Santa on a shirt


----------



## CyberSultan

That looks great Eric!


----------



## discoqueen

Another awesome design! I love how you left empty space to serve as lines/contours!


----------



## BML Builder

Great job Eric!! That one is done with the Rhinestuds isn't it?? I like the design!!


----------



## Leg cramps

No I only work in rhinestones.


----------



## BML Builder

Wow, in the picture it looks like the stones are smoother more like the pearl look rather than beveled looking like rhinestones usually look. I still like it!!! I think you do an awesome job!!! Thanks for sharing Eric.


----------



## Leg cramps

yeah the picture doesnt do it justice.took it with my phone.


----------



## BML Builder

No, I still like it!! It just looked more like pearl like stones to me, that is why I asked. I really thought it looked good!!


----------



## Leg cramps

I was actually thinking of getting into the little star rhinestones and the pearldrop shaped stones also.I have to get my regular stock stones order in first.I also thought the price was a little more then I wanted to pay at this time.Down the road I was thinking of trying the pearl stones.Im glad you like the design,It looks ten times better in real life then that photo.I also like how i left stones out of design to let the shirt color be the outline.this is one of my top three fav designs.Id have to admit,I have slowed down designing becuase im working on other areas of the bussiness.I have alot of ideas and themes.getting ready for cheerleader fundraiser tomorrow.


----------



## Leg cramps

I just finished the front page of my fundraiser catalog. Waiting for the proof read and the final approval from my boss. Shes about to get home from work soon.
Let me know what you think! Any comments good or bad are appreciated!


----------



## sjidohair

looks great eric, you put it together very nice, and easy to follow,,

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Boomerbabe

What Sandy Jo said x 2


----------



## BML Builder

I agree, Eric. It really looks good. I think you should be able to get a lot of orders with that. Another job well done!!


----------



## irish

Very good! !


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is the final proof.


----------



## Eview1

Very nice layout, what will be the finished size? You could use this as a flyer or a poster too.


----------



## Leg cramps

this is 8.5x11nice thing about it is I can change it for different groups.this is my first one im trying ,id like to have the group pick the designs they want to sell. next time! well im heading to the fundraiser now. wish me luck! ill let you know how it went!


----------



## SandyMcC

That looks GREAT, Eric! Very nice layout!


----------



## Leg cramps

Ok back from my fundraiser. they went nuts over the cadet jackets with their logo on it. They also love the fundraiser packet.Did very well today. not for nothing but I could just do these cheer things every weekend.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Good on ya, Eric. Glad it went well today. Keep up the great work.


----------



## sjidohair

Leg cramps said:


> Ok back from my fundraiser. they went nuts over the cadet jackets with their logo on it. They also love the fundraiser packet.Did very well today. not for nothing but I could just do these cheer things every weekend.



Eric,, that is awesome news,, I am so happy for you,, great job,, keep it going

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## miamirhinestone

That is great work Eric


----------



## Amandazon247

Wow thats some great work... and I love the flyer..


----------



## Leg cramps

ok so I figured Id start writing about fundraisers since im just starting my first one and am in the middle of it.
Im sure we will all learn along the way as we go.Ill try to think of everything I can to cover my butt as I go.Im sure I will make mistakes and not get everything right,but really when does everything go right?
So as you have seen from the earlier post I had created a cover for the fundraiser packet.This gives a little history of the team.It also has designs for customers to choose from.It is broken down into 2 sections,one for t shirts,long sleeve tees,crew neck sweatshirts and hoodie sweatshirts and the other for decals.
What you didnt see was my group fundraiser price sheet.I have given an example of how I was thinking earlier in the post.I also gave the example to them in their group price sheet as follows: if there were 100 participants in group.if each sold an average of 3 things,the group could make $2000.00 in two weeks.
The reason I used 100 was I over estimated how many girls participated.When I attended the fundraiser I had inquired about the number and was told 33.I will add this to my questions to ask prior list.
You also did not see the customer order forms I will have in my fundraiser packet.
Ok well let me get you cuaght up to the fundraiser event that I attended Sat...It was at the cheergroups gym.there were 8 other vendors,candles,purses,mary kay,tastefully simple,wine bottles with lights in them,cookie lee...ect.
I set up my 2 racks,which is a luxury,sometimes space is to small.as soon as I pulled out the fist garment I hear one or two cheerleaders go ohhhhh...ahhhhhh...look at that silver bullets jacket.all that i can relate it to in my simple mind is like when a bee stings you,he sends out pheramones out to signal the other bees to sting you too.well the next thing you know all the chearleaders were surrounding me.more ohhh more ahhss,a few im definatley gonna tell my mom to get that for me.Now parents are comin in for the kill,askin how much is this how much is that,"this one is sold,im buying this one.I still have to put out 200 more garments!now they are asking me about taking orders.well i finally got the rest of the garments out took orders,gave them my fundraiser packet.They were so happy to have me,they were very nice and they are actually a kick butt squad.
I had one girl around 13 years old later came up to me and said im gettting this.If i dont get this im going to cry.Her friend chirpped in and said no really she will.the cryer finally said yeah i will and she wil get me this.(she got one)
so I can back home with my order sheet.I checked inventory and ordered garments.I had a couple questions to call customers with.This will go in my things to do next time list.I didnt bring a peice of paper and pen.I forgot ,i usually do.I borrowed a blank peice of paper and a pen and wrote down orders(holding peice of paper on wall).well after a bunch of orders and 3 or 4 order changes my list got a lil sloppy and confusing.Next time I will go with a order form to fit my needs.
so now my orders that I could do from my inventory is complete.Im about to notify the group that I am ready to deliver them.I will deliver backorders as soon as possible.I plan on talking more to them about the fundraiser catalog.See what they think,see what they would want to use as designs to sell and answer any questions.
I also told a few cheerleaders about the decals,they were excited about them.handed out alotta bus.cards too with web address.im planning on bringing one for their glass door.everyone who walks in will see it and want one.
Ill keep you posted as I go.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Good info here, Eric. Thank you. One question: Do you collect a deposit on the orders or wait until finished product is delivered and collect the full amount?


----------



## Leg cramps

I was asked that there from the customers also.I am delivering the product to their gym.they can all pick up from there.I told them I didnt want to make the coordinator do more work and collect money for me so I just had them pay upfront.They didnt blink an eye.
Now untill that show I would always get a 50/50 payment to cover my costs.
im going to try to from now on get money up front.


----------



## miamirhinestone

*this is our holiday flyer thru constant contact wifey is the artist not me*
​Having trouble viewing this email? Click here











*MiamiRhinestone.com*
*Are you ready??*
*Get your holiday heat transfers **NOW!*
*Order today and SAVE !*
*Make your own custom t-shirt for this holiday season.** Contact us @ 305-233-8751*










​







​
​








​

​

​
*We do Believe!*​ 








​ 








​*Save 10%* 
Order your holiday stock heat transfers before 
December 15 and get 10% off in your purchase.​*Offer Expires: 12/15/10*

​*Forward email*

This email was sent to alex@miamirhinestone.com by info@miamirhinestone.com.
Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy.
Email Marketing by

Miami Rhinestone.com | 12102 SW 117 CT | Miami | FL | 33186​


----------



## miamirhinestone

It does not paste correctly on here????


----------



## irish

Correct or not, that is really nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leg cramps

That looks great!now she has to start working on the next holiday.


----------



## Leg cramps

Another design,Hope you like


----------



## SandyMcC

FUN shirt, Eric! I love it!


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is a cheer hoodie cadet jacket.My first real pom pom.I used 3 colors of blue mixed with crystal and black ab mix.
there is cheer on left chest and a name on the sleeve.


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is where it all happens.I work from my house.I start in my office upstairs with the design process,then move to the basement for fullfillment.As you can see it needs a cleaning!also notice how I hang my tape on the ductwork for re use.


----------



## SandyMcC

I'm so impressed, Eric! It's one thing to just see individual photos of your designs and quite another to see all those shirts!!! You've accomplished SO much in the past 5+ months!


----------



## miamirhinestone

Very Nice but whats a Basement??? We don't have that here in Miami, it would be an indoor pool instead


----------



## Leg cramps

LOL whats a basement....im not sure what id do if I didnt have a basement!It was snowing here today,thats another thing you dont have in florida!here is my girl taco in her winter coat.dont ya love the tail?LOL

Sandy,I have 3 more double racks full of apparell in boxes still!Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Leg cramps

Xmas present


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is a mock santa and a photo of the finished product.


----------



## Leg cramps

Here was my entry for last years 5 shirt contest.I called it 5B46.


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is a picture of a cookie I baked.I then did some photoshop work on it.I know it isnt rhinestones,more DTG.But I have always wanted to show some of my other stuff to you my friends!


----------



## Leg cramps

A few more for ya!


----------



## Boomerbabe

What versatility!!! Great work.


----------



## Eview1

You are Soooo lucky you have a basement! and this past week, it did snow in Central Florida! I love the coat on Taco, looks like she is the boss at your house.



Leg cramps said:


> LOL whats a basement....im not sure what id do if I didnt have a basement!It was snowing here today,thats another thing you dont have in florida!here is my girl taco in her winter coat.dont ya love the tail?LOL
> 
> Sandy,I have 3 more double racks full of apparell in boxes still!Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## mfatty500

Nice Eric, but where is the hell is the the most important part?..........The BEER Fridge!


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Leg cramps said:


> I start in my office upstairs with the design process,then move to the basement for fullfillment.


Looks great!

So you have a built in Stair Master? Especially if you forgot something in one area or the other? What a great workout! I need to get set up like that!


----------



## Leg cramps

I am usually set up to do the computer work and cutting upstairs then head down to fufill orders.everything i need to each area is where it needs to be,just the way i like it.The beer fridge is on the other side of the basement with the treadmill and tv,playstation 3 and my fish.


----------



## Leg cramps

A few shirt examples.


----------



## Leg cramps

Ok here I took a picture of my cat tigre.I then photoshopped.So I would first Direct to garment print then add my stones.I call this tiger eye.once you click on the middle picture and the pop up appears click on the pop up.it will pop up an even larger image.check out the middle one zoomed in to appreciate the detail.


----------



## BML Builder

Hey Eric, I love your work, especially the Mattie design. That one is really nice with all the bright colors!! 

I also miss our basement. We used to live in Connecticut and had a basement there, but we don't have a basement in Arkansas. Which is kind of funny because we have so many tornados in this neck of the woods, it would actually be safer to have them here. I'm not saying there aren't any in Arkansas, but it is just rare. Usually just in split level homes. There are storm cellars in this area but most of those you have to leave your house and go outside across the yard to get to them. Although I have noticed the new houses being built in the area are being built with safe rooms now.


----------



## Leg cramps

update,
about to repay most of business debt and invest into company stock again.got alot of major projects in the works.been very busy.Nice customer list built and ready for sales follow ups.looking for webmaster to redesign website and maintian,figured out the code not as hard as you might think.finalizing model photoshoot.finalizing fundraising program,nation cheerleader championships 25th-27,event planning,ect...
Im also looking into designing and producing videos.musicians already lined up lined up.using photoshop elements 7 premier.anyone familiar with this process stick around Im going to have questions.Also making design training videos for contract design.need to talk to SandyMc for help with live screen video capture also.
Id also like to know the dates of the florida ISS show,thinking about bringing my team to it.If possible meet with TSF friends there.ill need to get the specifics nailed do to hand over to our travel agent for scheduling.
i miss posting all the time you all are wonderfull.It is excellent to have the friends and resources from TSF.I could write all day on whats going on with ba da bling me!here is another car decal picture I whipped together,Eric


----------



## SandyMcC

Busy, busy, busy, Eric! If your posts don't motivate others, nothing will! lol

Yes... we can discuss what I've all I've tested and used for my software videos over the past 4 years. My current choice is Camtasia Studio... it's very powerful but more expensive than other options on the market. Let me know if you want to chat by phone.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Good for you, Eric. ISS Orlando is Feb 24-26. Would love yo meet up with you if you decide to come. I may not be able to do the whole event this year but will be going at least one day, probably on the week-end. 
Here's the link ISS Orlando


----------



## Leg cramps

im gonna try to come.same day as my national cheer comps.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Eric if you come down, let me know what day you will be there, I may be able to come during the week.


----------



## Leg cramps

Pj sounds great.travel agent booking.flying in the 22nd.staying at tampa bay golf club then headin to orlandofor the 23 24 25th.would like to meet and talk shop.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Fantastic!!! I really would like to hook up. Keep in touch. This is for the ISS show in February, correct?


----------



## Leg cramps

yes...Cindy and myself and mabey up to 4 more feb 24.


----------



## JAF

Leg cramps said:


> Pj sounds great.travel agent booking.flying in the 22nd.staying at tampa bay golf club then headin to orlandofor the 23 24 25th.would like to meet and talk shop.


Well Eric, it looks like we will finally get to meet. It's a shame that we had to go all the way to FL to do it. I'll be there all 3 days. So let's make plans to get together.


----------



## Eview1

I will be there too all three days. would love to meet you all. Perhaps on the lower floor there will be a place


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Ok, I have to ask...... What's the story behind the name "Leg Cramps"?

Brian


----------



## JAF

If you are talking about my comment...Eric & I live about 15 minutes from each other but have never met.


----------



## miamirhinestone

Why dont we set up a day so we can all meet up I will be going up (with my better half) Thursday and leaving Saturday.
I also wanted to let you know that the 24th the Space Shuttle is supposed to be taking off around 4:30pm it's about an hour drive east of Orlando


----------



## Boomerbabe

At this time, barring any unforeseen circumstances I plan on being there on Thursday and possibly again on Sat.


----------



## Eview1

Hi Alex, 
If you decide to go I know a couple of nice places to view, let me know.


----------



## miamirhinestone

I am going already got my wife off for a long weekend what do u have in mind Evie??????


----------



## Leg cramps

That sounds great Im sure we can meet up .I am drivin to buffalo and flying out from there.My travel agent is booking myself,Cindy herself and 6 others now for this family vaca/design trade show.leg cramps becuase the nerves in my legs .been 100 % disabled for 2 years,the 11th i won a battle and was awarded 87.5 % totally disabled through workers comp,so after court I went to my second office to see my friends at a government agency to get me workin again.talk later to you. Anyway I have no beefs,soon Ill be on the left of this list as a distributers distributer.lol


----------



## Eview1

Shuttle Viewing Party?... and The show of course, there is lots to do around here in Central Fl



miamirhinestone said:


> I am going already got my wife off for a long weekend what do u have in mind Evie??????


----------



## JAF

Eview1 said:


> Shuttle Viewing Party?... and The show of course, there is lots to do around here in Central Fl


I am going to the show but my husband is visiting friends in Lake Wales. I'll be joining them on Saturday & leaving on Wednesday. What would you suggest as a must see in that area. We have never been to FL before and probably will never be here again.
So what are your suggestions.


----------



## JAF

I would like to get the ball rolling on a group meeting. Would you like to meet for lunch or dinner? I'm OK with either. I'll go with what ever the group wants.


----------



## JAF

I just read my post...of course I'm talking about getting together in Orlando but I never said that. So, let me know what you think about getting together.


----------



## Leg cramps

Here is a video from yahoo Id suggest starting with on the "POOR MANS COPYRIGHT"
ok that didnt work.hmmm.i cut and pasted hyperlink.anyway ill have to figure it out before I can post....Sorry,Ill try later heading to work with my fashion designer,TTYL


----------



## Eview1

The silver Bulletts (last pic) looks nice.


----------



## JAF

Well I finally got to meet Eric (LegCramps). He stopped by my shop/house and was nice enough to bring some of his rhinestone samples. Pictures just aren't good enough. His work looks so much better. His stones are so straight. Everything lined up perfectly, even on a 4 color design. Thanks for the visit Eric.


----------



## Leg cramps

wow,what a nice compliment!It was a pleasure to meet you also.I will stop by again soon ! Eric


----------



## Leg cramps

can someone save this whole post for me on thier computer and send me a pm.I will give you me private email.I might have to delete this at this time and I have a meeting I must make.I will try to do it when I get back this afternoon.I asked for this to be yanked and deleted from rodney and ask that he not release any information without a court order.Thank you FRIENDS.Dont worry Everything is all right I just have an ant on my butt and im about to squash it.and now for those famous LAST words...Ill be back.


----------



## Rodney

> I asked for this to be yanked and deleted from rodney and ask that he not release any information without a court order


I'm not sure what you're talking about, but if you have a question or feedback for me, feel free to use the Contact link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Leg cramps

From:Eric J.Polle
*Registered,Trademarked,copyrighted April 7th,1970.
**DBA: Polle Print's est: 1992 
Registered,Trademarked,copyrighted April 7th,1970.
 *
*DBA: CreativaTee's est 2010 
Registered,Trademarked,copyrighted April 7th,1970.
 *
*Requests TSF profile for "leg cramps"**
Registered,Trademarked,copyrighted April 7th,1970 removed from public image.
*this matter can be forwarded to [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected].[/EMAIL]
or Legal dept:
Paul D. MacAulay
Attorney at Law
Rochester NY 14625
pmaculay@rochster.rr.com


----------



## Rodney

As I mentioned, if you have questions or feedback for me, just email me directly or send me a PM. Not sure why you wouldn't do that first.

I'm not sure what all the lawyer speak is about...seems like it's complicating things more than it needs to be. But to each their own  Once you email me, we can get things sorted out.


----------



## Leg cramps

Hiya...finally have a chance to get on and post.thanks for the support...you know who you are.also for the ant on my bum...picnic is over.lawsuit on the way.I have been so busy lately I don't know where to start.I only have a couple templates to cut for a job coming up.website is running but I need to overhual soon.haven't had a chance to design either.that's about it for now.ill check back soon to post some very exciting news.I'm working on a few major deals.one with the oxegen channel ...one with mtv...one with nbc and one with sirus radio.still debating on iss orlando...I. think id rather go to china instead.don't think I can afford both but well see how it goes.special thanks to sandymcc. And ashmutt.and jaf.keep up the good work ladies and thanks for being there for me.oh yeah my photoshoot is coming up soon too.Eric


----------



## irish

> .also for the ant on my bum...picnic is over.lawsuit on the way


I really hate this kind of stuff on a forum. What the heck is this all about ?????


----------



## Leg cramps

It has nothing to do with TSF or any of its known members.its an personal ant who is attacking me personally.This was done simply through my post.no harm no foul here.just scratchin it off my bum.


----------



## Leg cramps

Im glad to help people.that is what this forum is for.Unfortuantley I have really slacked on posting.As soon as I have time and certain "ants" are picnicing somewhere other then my bum ill do so.I have not worked on the site since it was built.I am restructuring for a reluanch.I just need to show my work so for now Ill keep it running.Im about to close the store end of it for a while.I have a few people I am trying to help and co-ordinate efforts to unite in a new ,exciting way of rhinestone embellishment.Im sorry forum rules prohibit self promotion so technically I should not be posting at all.I also cannot mention any friends,many trusted established forum members.our purpose is to obey the rules of the tsf forum.remember to thank the senior members,you will find them in all areas of this forum.I am not near an actuall keyboard often ,I have set up a mobile command post and I am working on a SECURE dedicated satellite communication system(to be refered to as Taco 1 ).(Taco is my pug,Love her.)I am going to be hard to reach soon unless you are on this secure system.I will try to get back to you as soon as I can.Im going into ghost mode asap.
Ok so to change it up to a lighter side...
a mushroom walks into a bar.goes up to the bartender and says Id like a 7&7.The bartender says we dont serve your kind around here.mushroom says why not? Im a FUNGI.
Thank you,Eric John Polle,Upstate NY


----------



## Leg cramps

HI been real busy.will be online soon.


----------



## Rodney

Closing out this thread. Things are getting too confusing with the cryptic messages and legal talk.

Thank you Eric for clearing up that your legal issue posts have nothing to do with T-ShirtForums, I think that was unclear to some.


----------

